# **DO NOT BUY RIMS from JD or jesse delgado Of HUSTLE HARDER ZENITH*



## phillip_ndrsn

I got burned for over 5g's. I paid in full for 4 sets on may 14 2011. I recieved 1 set of rims & now I cant get a hold of them. I have left numerous text messages, a few emails, and numerous voicemails. Layitlow homies........you have been warned. Anyone else that got ripped off by these fuckin lames please post your situation.


----------



## lone star

whats the difference between this topic and the zenith topic. people have been telling their stories for a couple years now. some didnt pay attention, some did.


----------



## donz67

I was really hoping it wouldnt come to this but.....

I got burned for $1800. I paid in full in February. I was supposed to get the first set of his Hustler Wire Wheels. All I got was 4 lead hammers. He answered my emails until a few days ago. Since then he's turned off his phone and his facebook and doesnt respond to emails. He said 6-8 weeks max.


----------



## donz67

lone star said:


> whats the difference between this topic and the zenith topic. people have been telling their stories for a couple years now. some didnt pay attention, some did.


I think the title grabs everyones attention.


----------



## divine69impala

You can always look at hustle harder and see where your money went to, not a total waste


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

donz67 said:


> I think the title grabs everyones attention.


Yup, just the title. In the other thread it was "JD zenith of cali keep the bullshit out"
People were asking for mods to change title, im not really sure how that works with the mods. So I just took it upon myself to start a new headin to inform potential victims............thats all


----------



## donz67

divine69impala said:


> You can always look at hustle harder and see where your money went to, not a total waste


all you smartasses can post somewhere else....start a smartass comments thread or something.


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

divine69impala said:


> You can always look at hustle harder and see where your money went to, not a total waste


Too true homie


----------



## KAKALAK

divine69impala said:


> You can always look at hustle harder and see where your money went to, not a total waste


when I seen the issue and said the same thing :yessad:


----------



## divine69impala

donz67 said:


> I was really hoping it wouldnt come to this but.....
> 
> I got burned for $1800. I paid in full in February. I was supposed to get the first set of his Hustler Wire Wheels. All I got was 4 lead hammers. He answered my emails until a few days ago. Since then he's turned off his phone and his facebook and doesnt respond to emails. He said 6-8 weeks max.


Did those lead hammers come engraved with recessed chips in them???


----------



## MAKIN MONEY




----------



## 817.TX.

Cheerleaders gonna cheerlead!! :drama: :nicoderm:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

*If i got hustled that bad i would fly over there and pay him a visit. or contact a lawyer.. thats too much $$ to be messing around with.*


----------



## donz67

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *If i got hustled that bad i would fly over there and pay him a visit. or contact a lawyer.. thats too much $$ to be messing around with.*


i hear ya, BrownAzt3ka. since i never had an issue with jd in the past, i was dumb enough to just deposit the money in his account. so i dont think theres even enough evidence for a lawsuit. even if there was, after lawyer fees and plane tickets i'll probably be left with a few hundred dollars.


----------



## jtek

sorry to hear bout the bullshit you guys are going through...i just about ordered a set from jd a couple months back but after about a week of going through his topic on here i decided it just wasnt worth the chance..problem is i want some gold on my wheels and dayton does not offer new wheels with gold so ive been on the research tip trying to figure out who my money will go to..:dunno:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

jtek said:


> sorry to hear bout the bullshit you guys are going through...i just about ordered a set from jd a couple months back but after about a week of going through his topic on here i decided it just wasnt worth the chance..problem is i want some gold on my wheels and dayton does not offer new wheels with gold so ive been on the research tip trying to figure out who my money will go to..:dunno:


Hit up freakytales, heard he's a cool kat. Gold is not cheap this days though.


----------



## donz67

divine69impala said:


> You can always look at hustle harder and see where your money went to, not a total waste


it goes way deeper than just that car....trust me. the hustle harder build is just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## 562KUSTOMS

hustle harder got sold last year so that $$$$ is gone !!!!


----------



## Tage

My Brother payed this that fool JD $1900 in full this past June for his Rims. He got promised that they would be done in 2 months. Its almost 7-8 months later and nothing! The only reason we followed through with the deal is because people from my car club are or were really cool with him... now he dodges every ones calls. All we want is the money back or the rims. I know people are in for a lot more, but $1900 is still $1900 bucks....


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

donz67 said:


> i hear ya, BrownAzt3ka. since i never had an issue with jd in the past, i was dumb enough to just deposit the money in his account. so i dont think theres even enough evidence for a lawsuit. even if there was, after lawyer fees and plane tickets i'll probably be left with a few hundred dollars.


*I hear you there...  pm sent.....
*


----------



## divine69impala

All jokes aside, its always bad hearing good people getting burned.


----------



## rIdaho

Shitty. I wish everyone the best on gettin' money back. Sucks 2 see all this shit go down. All these problems w/ all these people is gonna add up, and drop on him hard one day, Damn...


----------



## ars!n

makes you wonder what the grand total is for all the money he kept. hno:


----------



## soldierboy

ars!n said:


> makes you wonder what the grand total is for all the money he kept. hno:


over 15gs for sure


----------



## rIdaho

...about $9,000.oo posted here so far and counting... :drama: ...how many more moneys?hno:


----------



## ALL OR NOTHING

Hi, 

Thank you Philip for starting this topic. My lawyer is present with me and has been reading all the posts. He has gained Mr delgado's contact information and is in the process of starting a law suit. Since the value of the items has exceeded 10,000 the local police department will be involved and will file 1st degree theft charges. I have contacted the forum administrator and he has given me the IP adress to "hustle harder 63's" user account. Internet theft crimes are a very serious offense.

Thanks, Jerome Smith


----------



## donz67

ars!n said:


> makes you wonder what the grand total is for all the money he kept. hno:


theres estimates as high as $40,000 but its hard to confirm. he took peoples money from all over the world.

JD!.....I know your ass is gonna read this. How much money did you take?? Atleast get on here and tell us what you bought with it. How that big-body comin' along?? Man up JD!! You know you cant hide forever....


----------



## soldierboy

ALL OR NOTHING said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you Philip for starting this topic. My lawyer is present with me and has been reading all the posts. He has gained Mr delgado's contact information and is in the process of starting a law suit. Since the value of the items has exceeded 10,000 the local police department will be involved and will file 1st degree theft charges. I have contacted the forum administrator and he has given me the IP adress to "hustle harder 63's" user account. Internet theft crimes are a very serious offense.
> 
> Thanks, Jerome Smith


can you prove any of this im saying how do i know you aint jd trying to make people think a lwasuit has been filed so no one else does?


----------



## soldierboy

rIdaho said:


> ...about $9,000.oo posted here so far and counting... :drama: ...how many more moneys?hno:


i twas up to like 12700 i think in jd original topic ad the 2500 from my raffle and thats over 15000 but like the homie said its hard to say cause he took money from alll over the world


----------



## donz67

ALL OR NOTHING said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you Philip for starting this topic. My lawyer is present with me and has been reading all the posts. He has gained Mr delgado's contact information and is in the process of starting a law suit. Since the value of the items has exceeded 10,000 the local police department will be involved and will file 1st degree theft charges. I have contacted the forum administrator and he has given me the IP adress to "hustle harder 63's" user account. Internet theft crimes are a very serious offense.
> 
> Thanks, Jerome Smith


OH wow....get em Jerome!! Let me know if theres anything I can do.........:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

ALL OR NOTHING said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you Philip for starting this topic. My lawyer is present with me and has been reading all the posts. He has gained Mr delgado's contact information and is in the process of starting a law suit. Since the value of the items has exceeded 10,000 the local police department will be involved and will file 1st degree theft charges. I have contacted the forum administrator and he has given me the IP adress to "hustle harder 63's" user account. Internet theft crimes are a very serious offense.
> 
> Thanks, Jerome Smith


:shocked:BOUT TIME SOMEONE STEPPED UP:thumbsup:


----------



## ars!n

*ALL OR NOTHING * is a troll account. A Off Topic joke. Hate to burst your bubble...... But in theory it's a good idea


----------



## donz67

He just sent me this email after i talked shit to him all morning:

"What are you taking about I've been gone. I'm still going to finish all the wheel orders I just need to re organize and get situated."


----------



## ars!n

donz67 said:


> He just sent me this email after i talked shit to him all morning:
> 
> "What are you taking about I've been gone. I'm still going to finish all the wheel orders I just need to re organize and get situated."


yeah he's been gone. In the witness relocation program. Burning the one homie alone for 5g's is enough. Add it up and.....


----------



## Foolish818

All the shit posted bout JD on all the threads if any1 buys anything from him its on them but I feel for the people who got burnt.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

ars!n said:


> *ALL OR NOTHING *is a troll account. A Off Topic joke. Hate to burst your bubble...... But in theory it's a good idea


----------



## Jc1chb

Order my wheels early Nov. 2010. Paid $2000 up front & was promised 8 WEEKS! He wouldn't send me a receipt. Promised a refund, till this day NOTHING! A YEAR & 2 months NOW!


----------



## Jc1chb

donz67 said:


> He just sent me this email after i talked shit to him all morning:
> 
> "What are you taking about I've been gone. I'm still going to finish all the wheel orders I just need to re organize and get situated."


Yeah, & how many YEARS is it gonna take him to get reorganized & situated? Will be waitIng for ever!


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

donz67 said:


> He just sent me this email after i talked shit to him all morning:
> 
> "What are you taking about I've been gone. I'm still going to finish all the wheel orders I just need to re organize and get situated."


I call bullshit, I tried to keep my composure for hella, but I been tryin to contact him for weeks and get no reply............too many people gettin burned for this to not catch up with him.
This is a warning to all people thinking about believing johnny delgado (jd) or his son jesse delgado. They will promise u rims in 2-6 weeks.........a year or so later.........not a fuckin thing!


----------



## 562KUSTOMS

wow you all said it all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: dont feel bad he used to b my neighbor & i heard all his story`s & excuses on a all chrome set i orderd for a customer !


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

Wow. I didnt know jd was doin all this. Crazzzzzyyy


----------



## ars!n

When I was young one of the older homies told me "never judge a person on how they treat YOU, judge them on how they treat OTHERS. Cause it's just a matter of circumstance before your on the recieving end".


----------



## donz67

I want to make something clear..i put up jd's email response just as information to you guys who dont hear from him. Its hard to believe anything he says and i have no idea what "reorganize and get situated" means. I emailed him back saying "shit is gettin' ugly..." with no response. Im getting so many different stories and jd's being really vague about whats going on. just thought i'd let everyone know.......anyway, I think Mr. Anderson is probably right.


----------



## ars!n

donz67 said:


> I want to make something clear..i put up jd's email response just as information to you guys who dont hear from him. Its hard to believe anything he says and i have no idea what "reorganize and get situated" means. I emailed him back saying "shit is gettin' ugly..." with no response. Im getting so many different stories and jd's being really vague about whats going on. just thought i'd let everyone know.......anyway, I think Mr. Anderson is probably right.


He's always gonna have a couple of chearleaders around regardless. But I think it's clear EVERYONE knows whats up homie. Dude fucked over too many people for thier to be any doubt. 253-206 :biggrin:


----------



## plague

sorry fellas, i been posting that he was a crook back over 2 years ago, but you had alot of people backing him, even till recently. yeah he got alot of people but he still hasnt really broken any laws cause he has all the time to say es gonna finish them, but you might have him under the fact you thought you were buying zenith wheels, cause he never owed the name and where he says he dont build them till you pay for them good luck


----------



## red chev

ALL OR NOTHING said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you Philip for starting this topic. My lawyer is present with me and has been reading all the posts. He has gained Mr delgado's contact information and is in the process of starting a law suit. Since the value of the items has exceeded 10,000 the local police department will be involved and will file 1st degree theft charges. I have contacted the forum administrator and he has given me the IP adress to "hustle harder 63's" user account. Internet theft crimes are a very serious offense.
> 
> Thanks, Jerome Smith


 bad ass!!


----------



## plague

its the oldest scam in the book , take the new investors money and pay off the old investors which you already spent there money, thats why he cant build your wheels, the next group of peopl stopped buying ad he spent to much, oh and give hope that you will get them said this about him before hell give you a little bit like that real big order of 5gs he gave him a set to keep him to think he will come threw then dead everything why you think he stopped responding cause its done


----------



## DanielDucati

phillip_ndrsn said:


> I got burned for over 5g's. I paid in full for 4 sets on may 14 2011. I recieved 1 set of rims & now I cant get a hold of them. I have left numerous text messages, a few emails, and numerous voicemails. Layitlow homies........you have been warned. Anyone else that got ripped off by these fuckin lames please post your situation.


Go to his house....its just that simple....I feel bad for you bro that you got took for $5k.......it isnt right no matter how you look at it.........if jd couldnt get parts to build wheels he should of from the beginning refunded your $$$$.....I hope you get some justice uso..


----------



## KAKALAK

reminds me of oldsmobilefanatic


----------



## Jc1chb

DanielDucati said:


> Go to his house....its just that simple....I feel bad for you bro that you got took for $5k.......it isnt right no matter how you look at it.........if jd couldnt get parts to build wheels he should of from the beginning refunded your $$$$.....I hope you get some justice uso..


Help us out & post his address up.


----------



## donz67

JD's reply:

It's been ugly for the past year. We list everything. House and all. I will get all the wheels finished in time. Or I will send $ back as I get it. 
Funny thing is all the people I hooked up and all the people that owe me now that things are real bad there more gone then they were before 


Sorry. I tried


----------



## plague

KAKALAK said:


> reminds me of oldsmobilefanatic


this is oldsmobilefanatic x 50


----------



## ars!n

plague said:


> sorry fellas, i been posting that he was a crook back over 2 years ago, but you had alot of people backing him, even till recently. yeah he got alot of people but he still hasnt really broken any laws cause he has all the time to say es gonna finish them, but you might have him under the fact you thought you were buying zenith wheels, cause he never owed the name and where he says he dont build them till you pay for them good luck


I think alot of confusion happens when people don't try to reslove issues personally before posting up here first. So it's hard to tell the legitamacy of some peoples claims. I think in this instance the evidence so apparent there leaves little room for debate. I just hope that this doesn't interfere with legitamate guys here on the site. just my 2 pennies


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

all these stories and yapping in here but no one has thought about looking for this guy,my skip tracer in cali found him in 3 minutes,hes paying bills with a bank account and still receiving payments from either wheels or something else... hes got more than 3 personal bank accounts as well and still owes money on property,vehicles etc. ...funny thing is there is no record of him or his family receiving any medical care or owing the state of California any money for hospital services


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

sorry that he doesnt know how to conduct business in a timely manner and im even more sorry for those who were affected but the truth is there is little you can do because he made sure of that,first thing he did right was make sure you guys sent him funds directly to his personal bank accounts and not paypal and that alone should of been a red flag,the other thing is that so many people were in limbo to either buy zeniths or another wheel brand and choose zeniths due to past customers who bought or claimed they knew him good enough to trust him all while people are on here syaing they are having issues and bad experiences with him...honestly it sucks because like most of us we tried to help out a fellow rider/brother by buying off the little guy and in return he burns the people that tried putting him on the map .......

another thing is most people he burned are not local and most of the ones backing him are,so he knew what his intentions were from the get,and if u ask me that is more than enough reason to pay him a visit in person.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

also lmk if any of you want to find him,my cali skip tracer will charge you a small fee


----------



## G-TIMES 559

TAKE THAT FUCKER TO THE BETTER BUSINESS BUREAU!!! KARMA IS A BITCH!!!....FUCK ALL THOSE SAD ASS STORIES HE HAS BEEN GIVING U GUYS SUM 1 NEEDS 2 STEP UP ALREADY I HATE SEEING PEOPLE GETTING BURNED LIKE THAT WHETHER ITS $500 OR $5000 TIMES ARE TOUGH NOW DAYS:werd:


----------



## plague

whats a skip tracer? and where can i buy one


----------



## G-TIMES 559

OR JUST START A FUND ON HERE 2 FIND THAT FUCKER & THEN HMMMMMMMMM??? WHO KNOWS!!! LOLZ:ninja:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

plague said:


> whats a skip tracer? and where can i buy one


LMFAO a skip tracer is someone who specializes in finding people who owe money/services/property/liens/merchandise/bonds etc..


----------



## HARDLUCK88

FREAKY TALES said:


> Hit up freakytales, heard he's a cool kat. Gold is not cheap this days though.


so ur telling him to hit you up?


----------



## plague

orientalmontecarlo said:


> LMFAO a skip tracer is someone who specializes in finding people who owe money/services/property/liens/merchandise/bonds etc..


hahahahaha i thought it was a machine


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

is he in a club aswell?because if he is he should be booted from it


----------



## ars!n

orientalmontecarlo said:


> is he in a club aswell?because if he is he should be booted from it


I don't think he is. Fucked up thing is his club are some cool dudes (at least the ones around here are, can't speak on any other chapters). No disresepct to the club, but that's a bad look when you rep the hell out of a club and basically use the name to profit off and pull some shit like this.


----------



## wheelspecialists

*GO and Get IT.*



orientalmontecarlo said:


> also lmk if any of you want to find him,my cali skip tracer will charge you a small fee


I was never burned by that dude but i have been burned on ebay by another scammer that did the same shit. And alot of other wheel shops were burned the same way by Texan wire wheels. The resolution for any and all is to file a class action lawsuit which the state or fed will start free of charge. He is in federal territory on anything over 1k. 

Or if you would like some real gratitude go and get him yourself or send someone to do it. 
I am sorry but i live in Fucking Nebraska and there is dudes that will bring someone to ya for a few hundred dollars! I tell you what if he took 2k of my customers money Id be on the first thing smokin. A plane ticket or a ride even in a gas guzzler halfway across the US is only a few hundred dollars. Get your ass a cheap baseball bat when you get to town and sit outside his house. He's guaranteed to be packing so make your first hit a homerun. Some motherfucker like that is better off in a ditch. Sorry to say it but I am sure he has insurance and his family would be better off without a coward thief, if that is the case.
If not i am sure there is plenty laying around his house that is worth taking home. Ever heard of duct tape. LOL He cant call the cops if he has no fingers.
But try to do it a lil different, cuz im not part of this shit....


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

plague said:


> whats a skip tracer? and where can i buy one



lol


----------



## ars!n

wheelspecialists said:


> I was never burned by that dude but i have been burned on ebay by another scammer that did the same shit. And alot of other wheel shops were burned the same way by Texan wire wheels. The resolution for any and all is to file a class action lawsuit which the state or fed will start free of charge. He is in federal territory on anything over 1k.
> 
> Or if you would like some real gratitude go and get him yourself or send someone to do it.
> I am sorry but i live in Fucking Nebraska and there is dudes that will bring someone to ya for a few hundred dollars! I tell you what if he took 2k of my customers money Id be on the first thing smokin. A plane ticket or a ride even in a gas guzzler halfway across the US is only a few hundred dollars. Get your ass a cheap baseball bat when you get to town and sit outside his house. He's guaranteed to be packing so make your first hit a homerun. Some motherfucker like that is better off in a ditch. Sorry to say it but I am sure he has insurance and his family would be better off without a coward thief, if that is the case.
> If not i am sure there is plenty laying around his house that is worth taking home. Ever heard of duct tape. LOL He cant call the cops if he has no fingers.
> But try to do it a lil different, cuz im not part of this shit....


THUGGIN :rofl: You got a good point about the class action law suite. He probably thinks people are gonna just talk and not do shit so in time things will blow over. That business is cursed regardless now. A real fucking black eye to the lowriding community


----------



## APACHERX3

FREAKY TALES said:


> Hit up freakytales, heard he's a cool kat. *Gold is not cheap *this days though.


x3:thumbsup:


----------



## face/off

I got burned for $1900 I have txt messages and a paid invoice that will hold up in court. We all have the same problem with this crook and should stick together and follow through with a class action lawsuit.


----------



## MR 59




----------



## 87cutty530

I guess he thought moving from brownsville texas, (where he did people dirty there to), to san anotnio, same shit happened there, then doing the same shit to a lot of folks in LA as well, was gonna be better for him.. this fool has and always will be a rat.. but like some said, a lot of you dudes have been on here and saw a lot of fools say negative things about JD, but you still ordered from him, why? Cuz you thought you were "homies", "bros", please he did people wrong in his and every single club hes been in..


----------



## rivman

Daaaayuum!


----------



## D-Cheeze

orientalmontecarlo said:


> is he in a club aswell?because if he is he should be booted from it


He got booted a while ago .... Thank god


----------



## DanielDucati

93Brougham530 said:


> I guess he thought moving from brownsville texas, (where he did people dirty there to), to san anotnio, same shit happened there, then doing the same shit to a lot of folks in LA as well, was gonna be better for him.. this fool has and always will be a rat.. but like some said, a lot of you dudes have been on here and saw a lot of fools say negative things about JD, but you still ordered from him, why? Cuz you thought you were "homies", "bros", please he did people wrong in his and every single club hes been in..


----------



## rivman

D-Cheeze said:


> He got booted a while ago .... Thank god


LOL


----------



## D-Cheeze

rivman said:


> LOL


Jd was about 50% of the reason I took a leave from USO Over a year ....after he did me dirty and caused me a bunch of uneeded drama to me .... I actually contiplated not coming back ( my thoughts where how could and USO do the to another USO ) ....when I heard he finnaly got the boot I made the decision to come back ....I really belive karma is a bitch and I fully belive he will get what he deserves


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

donz67 said:


> theres estimates as high as $40,000 but its hard to confirm. he took peoples money from all over the world.
> 
> JD!.....I know your ass is gonna read this. How much money did you take?? Atleast get on here and tell us what you bought with it. How that big-body comin' along?? Man up JD!! You know you cant hide forever....



he got 11 kids there is where da money went , im glad i didnt do any *business* with him and im local !
with him !

I GOOGLE HIS NAME AND THIS PICTURE POP UP LOL


----------



## Skim

damn 11 kids? put them to work building wheels :dunno:


----------



## 509Rider

Must be morman


----------



## baggedout81

Have you seen him :rofl:


----------



## 87cutty530

D-Cheeze said:


> Jd was about 50% of the reason I took a leave from USO Over a year ....after he did me dirty and caused me a bunch of uneeded drama to me .... I actually contiplated not coming back ( my thoughts where how could and USO do the to another USO ) ....when I heard he finnaly got the boot I made the decision to come back ....I really belive karma is a bitch and I fully belive he will get what he deserves


D cheeze just proved my point proven.. but my statement refelcts not about a club to club thing, its about some personal shit i got with the dude..


----------



## rivman

D-Cheeze said:


> Jd was about 50% of the reason I took a leave from USO Over a year ....after he did me dirty and caused me a bunch of uneeded drama to me .... I actually contiplated not coming back ( my thoughts where how could and USO do the to another USO ) ....when I heard he finnaly got the boot I made the decision to come back ....I really belive karma is a bitch and I fully belive he will get what he deserves


Damn! Didn't know shit went down like that! Sorry to hear you went through all that bs but, glad it workers out for you. 

And I agree 110% w da last part!


----------



## ars!n

Skim said:


> damn 11 kids? put them to work building wheels :dunno:


hell yeah that's a sweat shop right thurr


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

look at all these victims coming out the wood work :drama:


----------



## texasgold

93Brougham530 said:


> I guess he thought moving from brownsville texas, (where he did people dirty there to), to san anotnio, same shit happened there, then doing the same shit to a lot of folks in LA as well, was gonna be better for him.. this fool has and always will be a rat.. but like some said, a lot of you dudes have been on here and saw a lot of fools say negative things about JD, but you still ordered from him, why? Cuz you thought you were "homies", "bros", please he did people wrong in his and every single club hes been in..


I got the same story when I talked to one of his ex club members from brownsville....said jd ripped them of for some pumps he was suppose to buy from HiLo, and came up with a story that he got robbed at gun point, but yet he still came back with his stuff lol


----------



## Jack Bauer

plague said:


> sorry fellas, i been posting that he was a crook back over 2 years ago, but you had alot of people backing him, even till recently. yeah he got alot of people but he still hasnt really broken any laws cause he has all the time to say es gonna finish them, but you might have him under the fact you thought you were buying zenith wheels, cause he never owed the name and where he says he dont build them till you pay for them good luck


3-4 years ago a dude on here posted up info stating that JD did not own ANY rights to the Zenith name. The topic was deleted real fast but not before the not swangers jumped in sucking JDs cock (probably hoping to get a discount). There were several topics made, each one lasted less than a day before someone deleted them or edited them to make JD look good.

People had been warned for years not to deal with him.


----------



## 87cutty530

texasgold said:


> I got the same story when I talked to one of his ex club members from brownsville....said jd ripped them of for some pumps he was suppose to buy from HiLo, and came up with a story that he got robbed at gun point, but yet he still came back with his stuff lol


Yup hit it right on the spot.. and another homie there from brownsville, his caddy caught fire from the trunk all the way to the front leaving only the fenders and e&g grill, chrome with gold inserts, i guess this fool jd went by his pad knowing it was to shit and stole the grill.. if that aint shady, i dont know what is.. but hey as the homie on here said, karmas a bitch and its catching up to him..


----------



## soldierboy

orientalmontecarlo said:


> also lmk if any of you want to find him,my cali skip tracer will charge you a small fee


how much?


----------



## 817.TX.

:drama: :nicoderm:


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

face/off said:


> I got burned for $1900 I have txt messages and a paid invoice that will hold up in court. We all have the same problem with this crook and should stick together and follow through with a class action lawsuit.


I have a reciept as well. And numerous text messages and emails. We should move forward with a lawsuit


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

MR 59 said:


>


Is that JD? Fierce!!!!!!!!


----------



## sand1

Skim said:


> damn 11 kids? put them to work building wheels :dunno:


hahahaahahahahahaaaa


----------



## BIG RED

TTT


----------



## 87cutty530

Lol


----------



## lowrivi1967

keeping this on top,just glad I didn't jump in with a partnership he wanted to be with a product I produce,after a lengthy search about him decided I didn't need the drama in my life


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

lowrivi1967 said:


> keeping this on top,just glad I didn't jump in with a partnership he wanted to be with a product I produce,after a lengthy search about him decided I didn't need the drama in my life


That would have not been a good move, good decision bennie


----------



## mrcadillac

Much love to j.d and his familia! Don't let the Haters keep you down brother! Hope to see you on the next episode of "American Greed"


----------



## 87cutty530

Lolol


----------



## lowrivi1967

phillip_ndrsn said:


> That would have not been a good move, good decision bennie


well after seeing some negative remarks and feedback,and then seeing them removed like Jack Bauer commented on,I decided I really didn't need any partners in what I do,I hope he does come through with yours and everybody else's wheels,but it don't look promising though


----------



## TRAVIESO87

93Brougham530 said:


> D cheeze just proved my point proven.. but my statement refelcts not about a club to club thing, its about some personal shit i got with the dude..


dam he got you out some funds? shoot me a text


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

mrcadillac said:


> Much love to j.d and his familia! Don't let the Haters keep you down brother! Hope to see you on the next episode of "American Greed"


Ima invite him to the player haters ball, he is nominated..............hate,hate,hate,hate,hate........uh.........hate!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

WHO THE FUCK PAYS IN FULL FOR A PRODUCT THAT THEY HAVENT EVEN SEEN YET???? :rofl:




























ON A SIDE NOTE: ANYBODY WANNA BUY THE GOLDEN GATE BRIDGE OR THE STATUE OF LIBERTY? I GOT THEM FOR SALE! ONLY $2000 EACH. :rimshot: :roflmao:


----------



## ABRAXASS

Can I get that statue with gold nipples


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

FREAKY TALES said:


> Hit up freakytales, heard he's a cool kat. Gold is not cheap this days though.


Hit up WHO? :dunno:

Just Kidding.

Geezus is cool, always seems to have good shit and mails the stuff he sales Pronto!!!!


----------



## 48221

donz67 said:


> all you smartasses can post somewhere else....start a *smartass *comments thread or something.


Does your asssmart?


----------



## 48221

I will give you the address to his house. Send me 1800 for the first two numbers and by May of 2013 I will give you the remainder of it.:rimshot:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

EBAY said:


> I will give you the address to his house. Send me 1800 for the first two numbers and by May of 2013 I will give you the remainder of it.:rimshot:


YEAH I need to pay him a visit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Still owes ME:rant:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

EBAY said:


> I will give you the address to his house. Send me 1800 for the first two numbers and by May of 2013 I will give you the remainder of it.:rimshot:


thats snitching :wow:


----------



## plague

its funny how people get ripped off bye thiss ass and people want to come in here and try they stand up material so they can look cool to people over the computer, only in lowriding. and aint nobody in lowriding gonna come online and type in a computer and say they gonna due this and do that to jd thats just stupid but i forgot these are real gangters and real lowriders in here are maybe i dont know what the fuck a real lowrider is


----------



## BIG MARC

:drama:


----------



## ars!n

EBAY said:


> I will give you the address to his house. Send me 1800 for the first two numbers and by May of 2013 I will give you the remainder of it.:rimshot:


:rofl: your on a roll tonight :rofl:


----------



## 48221

MAKIN MONEY said:


> thats hustling harder :wow:












:rimshot:


----------



## 48221

plague said:


> its funny how people get ripped off bye thiss ass and people want to come in here and try they stand up material so they can look cool to people over the computer, only in lowriding. and aint nobody in lowriding gonna come online and type in a computer and say they gonna due this and do that to jd thats just stupid but i forgot these are real gangters and real lowriders in here are maybe i dont know what the fuck a real lowrider is


OT gets boring and coming here is all in good fun sir.

Besides how many "fuck jd" topics does there need to be before it's redundant as our clowning?

besides if you are worried about getting ripped off you should have never joined a franchised cc.

just saying


----------



## chingon68mex

ahahaah, ot all on this bich now :rofl::roflmao:


----------



## chingon68mex

y al ebay le gusta el pito


----------



## 48221

chingon68mex said:


> y mi gusta el pito de ebay


verdad


----------



## plague

you right there dont need to be any more topics, but last time i seen you got a couple sets of zenith wheels look at all the guys that didnt get theres. you know what they cost is all im saying and thats alot of money for someone to put out, oh and i know you fuckin around daddy


----------



## rivman

EBAY said:


> verdad


Lol
Mas puto!


----------



## plague

there is no help in this topic, no help


----------



## chingon68mex

what kind of help you want??, take that fool to court, or better yet go pay him a visit, wasn't him at the new years picnic deal??


quit crying.


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Wow, I started this thread to warn folks about the delgado family.........that was my only intention. I paid up front because of the reputation that zeniths had and I thought jd had. I NEVER had any problems with any other people on this site, and have been a member for a few years now. No, none of us who paid up are stupid. We just got ripped the fuck off.


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

chingon68mex said:


> what kind of help you want??, take that fool to court, or better yet go pay him a visit, wasn't him at the new years picnic deal??
> 
> 
> quit crying.


He was NOT at new years picnic dude.


----------



## GT~PLATING

He wasn't even making them but I know who was and still is


----------



## 509Rider

GT~PLATING said:


> He wasn't even making them but I know who was and still is


Don't tease


----------



## 87cutty530

:thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS

*DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT!!!!


Seriously 7 pages of whining, then do something about it!!! Yall act like a couple grand aint shit to lose. Fuck that. I got ripped off for some chinas from oldsmobilefanatic and got his local sheriffs department involved, the internet crimes complaint center for the government http://www.ic3.gov/default.aspx I had paypal remove his account, I had my local PD involved, and I eventually got all the money back years later plus interest. I also got as many people involved as I could that he ripped off. Dont talk about a class action lawsuit, DO IT. Small claims court is cheap as hell and will put any income of his fractioned out into your pocket til your paid. Class action will destroy him for life for what hes took. You really wanna see him building cars with your money? Or you wanna see him washing cars to pay you back? Simple as that. 

I dont feel bad for anyone that whines and doesnt do anything about it. It means youve accepted it and moved on, so quit whining about it if youre not gonna do anything about it. 

Hit up shoelaces on here he will get you all the info you need about that guy including where his mom lives and her phone number. Hit me up if you need any of his IP address info or his topics locked up or whatever. I know what its like to get ripped off and it looks like people are still sending him money so shit needs to stop. Start a lawsuit topic I wont delete it. DO what you gotta do. 

LIGHT HIS ASS UP WITH A LAWSUIT!!! You wanna make layitlow history and be legends in the game then go after that fool. Be the ones who brought down the former mighty JD. Hes ripped people off state to state and you can be the ones to finish it. He wont stop cuz nobody has caught up with him yet. 

Fire up that lawsuit and send a message to all those thinking about ripping people off on here once and for all!!!!! Theres way more JD haters than cheerleaders dont get it twisted. You arent fighting a kingpin, hes a dumb moron that is as vulnerable as anyone. *


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

93Brougham530 said:


> Yup hit it right on the spot.. and another homie there from brownsville, his caddy caught fire from the trunk all the way to the front leaving only the fenders and e&g grill, chrome with gold inserts, i guess this fool jd went by his pad knowing it was to shit and stole the grill.. if that aint shady, i dont know what is.. but hey as the homie on here said, karmas a bitch and its catching up to him..


:angry::yessad:


----------



## Catalyzed

CoupeDTS said:


> *DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT!!!!
> 
> 
> Seriously 7 pages of whining, then do something about it!!! Yall act like a couple grand aint shit to lose. Fuck that. I got ripped off for some chinas from oldsmobilefanatic and got his local sheriffs department involved, the internet crimes complaint center for the government http://www.ic3.gov/default.aspx I had paypal remove his account, I had my local PD involved, and I eventually got all the money back years later plus interest. I also got as many people involved as I could that he ripped off. Dont talk about a class action lawsuit, DO IT. Small claims court is cheap as hell and will put any income of his fractioned out into your pocket til your paid. Class action will destroy him for life for what hes took. You really wanna see him building cars with your money? Or you wanna see him washing cars to pay you back? Simple as that.
> 
> I dont feel bad for anyone that whines and doesnt do anything about it. It means youve accepted it and moved on, so quit whining about it if youre not gonna do anything about it.
> 
> Hit up shoelaces on here he will get you all the info you need about that guy including where his mom lives and her phone number. Hit me up if you need any of his IP address info or his topics locked up or whatever. I know what its like to get ripped off and it looks like people are still sending him money so shit needs to stop. Start a lawsuit topic I wont delete it. DO what you gotta do.
> 
> LIGHT HIS ASS UP WITH A LAWSUIT!!! You wanna make layitlow history and be legends in the game then go after that fool. Be the ones who brought down the former mighty JD. Hes ripped people off state to state and you can be the ones to finish it. He wont stop cuz nobody has caught up with him yet.
> 
> Fire up that lawsuit and send a message to all those thinking about ripping people off on here once and for all!!!!! Theres way more JD haters than cheerleaders dont get it twisted. You arent fighting a kingpin, hes a dumb moron that is as vulnerable as anyone. *



*There it is, support from a mod & someone who has been thru it. Looks like there is more then enough people to get it going. *


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

With all this CRYING,I should HUSTLE HARDER and sell some tissue up on this bish. :rofl:


----------



## 87cutty530

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> :angry::yessad:


Whats up meza.. yea u know just like everyone else that he took your grill hes a punk bro..


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

93Brougham530 said:


> Whats up meza.. yea u know just like everyone else that he took your grill hes a punk bro..


thanks bro ,,he gets whats coming to him:guns:


----------



## big C

GT~PLATING said:


> He wasn't even making them but I know who was and still is


I was told oscar at galaxy wire wheel has been doing the zeinth wheels jd was more less just the middle man.


----------



## hittin back bumper

CoupeDTS said:


> *DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT!!!!
> 
> 
> Seriously 7 pages of whining, then do something about it!!! Yall act like a couple grand aint shit to lose. Fuck that. I got ripped off for some chinas from oldsmobilefanatic and got his local sheriffs department involved, the internet crimes complaint center for the government http://www.ic3.gov/default.aspx I had paypal remove his account, I had my local PD involved, and I eventually got all the money back years later plus interest. I also got as many people involved as I could that he ripped off. Dont talk about a class action lawsuit, DO IT. Small claims court is cheap as hell and will put any income of his fractioned out into your pocket til your paid. Class action will destroy him for life for what hes took. You really wanna see him building cars with your money? Or you wanna see him washing cars to pay you back? Simple as that.
> 
> I dont feel bad for anyone that whines and doesnt do anything about it. It means youve accepted it and moved on, so quit whining about it if youre not gonna do anything about it.
> 
> Hit up shoelaces on here he will get you all the info you need about that guy including where his mom lives and her phone number. Hit me up if you need any of his IP address info or his topics locked up or whatever. I know what its like to get ripped off and it looks like people are still sending him money so shit needs to stop. Start a lawsuit topic I wont delete it. DO what you gotta do.
> 
> LIGHT HIS ASS UP WITH A LAWSUIT!!! You wanna make layitlow history and be legends in the game then go after that fool. Be the ones who brought down the former mighty JD. Hes ripped people off state to state and you can be the ones to finish it. He wont stop cuz nobody has caught up with him yet.
> 
> Fire up that lawsuit and send a message to all those thinking about ripping people off on here once and for all!!!!! Theres way more JD haters than cheerleaders dont get it twisted. You arent fighting a kingpin, hes a dumb moron that is as vulnerable as anyone. *


and there it is, topic closed, next topic I wanna see is of this crook is someone posting a link to were he goes to jail or gets sued or stealing money from u dudes, that is all...


----------



## hittin back bumper

CoupeDTS said:


> *DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT!!!!
> 
> 
> Seriously 7 pages of whining, then do something about it!!! Yall act like a couple grand aint shit to lose. Fuck that. I got ripped off for some chinas from oldsmobilefanatic and got his local sheriffs department involved, the internet crimes complaint center for the government http://www.ic3.gov/default.aspx I had paypal remove his account, I had my local PD involved, and I eventually got all the money back years later plus interest. I also got as many people involved as I could that he ripped off. Dont talk about a class action lawsuit, DO IT. Small claims court is cheap as hell and will put any income of his fractioned out into your pocket til your paid. Class action will destroy him for life for what hes took. You really wanna see him building cars with your money? Or you wanna see him washing cars to pay you back? Simple as that.
> 
> I dont feel bad for anyone that whines and doesnt do anything about it. It means youve accepted it and moved on, so quit whining about it if youre not gonna do anything about it.
> 
> Hit up shoelaces on here he will get you all the info you need about that guy including where his mom lives and her phone number. Hit me up if you need any of his IP address info or his topics locked up or whatever. I know what its like to get ripped off and it looks like people are still sending him money so shit needs to stop. Start a lawsuit topic I wont delete it. DO what you gotta do.
> 
> LIGHT HIS ASS UP WITH A LAWSUIT!!! You wanna make layitlow history and be legends in the game then go after that fool. Be the ones who brought down the former mighty JD. Hes ripped people off state to state and you can be the ones to finish it. He wont stop cuz nobody has caught up with him yet.
> 
> Fire up that lawsuit and send a message to all those thinking about ripping people off on here once and for all!!!!! Theres way more JD haters than cheerleaders dont get it twisted. You arent fighting a kingpin, hes a dumb moron that is as vulnerable as anyone. *


and there it is, topic closed, next topic I wanna see of this ****** is someone posting a link to were he goes to jail or gets sued or stealing money from u dudes, that is all...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

CoupeDTS said:


> *DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT!!!!
> 
> 
> Seriously 7 pages of whining, then do something about it!!! Yall act like a couple grand aint shit to lose. Fuck that. I got ripped off for some chinas from oldsmobilefanatic and got his local sheriffs department involved, the internet crimes complaint center for the government http://www.ic3.gov/default.aspx I had paypal remove his account, I had my local PD involved, and I eventually got all the money back years later plus interest. I also got as many people involved as I could that he ripped off. Dont talk about a class action lawsuit, DO IT. Small claims court is cheap as hell and will put any income of his fractioned out into your pocket til your paid. Class action will destroy him for life for what hes took. You really wanna see him building cars with your money? Or you wanna see him washing cars to pay you back? Simple as that.
> 
> I dont feel bad for anyone that whines and doesnt do anything about it. It means youve accepted it and moved on, so quit whining about it if youre not gonna do anything about it.
> 
> Hit up shoelaces on here he will get you all the info you need about that guy including where his mom lives and her phone number. Hit me up if you need any of his IP address info or his topics locked up or whatever. I know what its like to get ripped off and it looks like people are still sending him money so shit needs to stop. Start a lawsuit topic I wont delete it. DO what you gotta do.
> 
> LIGHT HIS ASS UP WITH A LAWSUIT!!! You wanna make layitlow history and be legends in the game then go after that fool. Be the ones who brought down the former mighty JD. Hes ripped people off state to state and you can be the ones to finish it. He wont stop cuz nobody has caught up with him yet.
> 
> Fire up that lawsuit and send a message to all those thinking about ripping people off on here once and for all!!!!! Theres way more JD haters than cheerleaders dont get it twisted. You arent fighting a kingpin, hes a dumb moron that is as vulnerable as anyone. *


people have been getting ripped for years on here, i almost got ripped for a booty kit back a few years ago, found out he screwed a few people on here, after i mailed him some pump parts and cash i didnt hear back, had someone on here get me some personal info, and i called the dudes wife down in Fla, and told her what her husband was up to, a week later my booty kit came in the mail.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

GT~PLATING said:


> He wasn't even making them but I know who was and still is


Og...


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

GT~PLATING said:


> He wasn't even making them but I know who was and still is


or gboyz..


----------



## 48221

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Og...





*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> or gboyz..


----------



## DKM ATX

EBAY said:


> OT gets boring and coming here is all in good fun sir.
> 
> Besides how many "fuck jd" topics does there need to be before it's redundant as our clowning?
> 
> besides if you are worried about getting ripped off you should have never *joined a franchised cc*.
> 
> just saying


WOW!!:drama:


----------



## 87cutty530

:thumbsup:


----------



## plague

CoupeDTS said:


> *DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT!!!!
> 
> 
> Seriously 7 pages of whining, then do something about it!!! Yall act like a couple grand aint shit to lose. Fuck that. I got ripped off for some chinas from oldsmobilefanatic and got his local sheriffs department involved, the internet crimes complaint center for the government http://www.ic3.gov/default.aspx I had paypal remove his account, I had my local PD involved, and I eventually got all the money back years later plus interest. I also got as many people involved as I could that he ripped off. Dont talk about a class action lawsuit, DO IT. Small claims court is cheap as hell and will put any income of his fractioned out into your pocket til your paid. Class action will destroy him for life for what hes took. You really wanna see him building cars with your money? Or you wanna see him washing cars to pay you back? Simple as that.
> 
> I dont feel bad for anyone that whines and doesnt do anything about it. It means youve accepted it and moved on, so quit whining about it if youre not gonna do anything about it.
> 
> Hit up shoelaces on here he will get you all the info you need about that guy including where his mom lives and her phone number. Hit me up if you need any of his IP address info or his topics locked up or whatever. I know what its like to get ripped off and it looks like people are still sending him money so shit needs to stop. Start a lawsuit topic I wont delete it. DO what you gotta do.
> 
> LIGHT HIS ASS UP WITH A LAWSUIT!!! You wanna make layitlow history and be legends in the game then go after that fool. Be the ones who brought down the former mighty JD. Hes ripped people off state to state and you can be the ones to finish it. He wont stop cuz nobody has caught up with him yet.
> 
> Fire up that lawsuit and send a message to all those thinking about ripping people off on here once and for all!!!!! Theres way more JD haters than cheerleaders dont get it twisted. You arent fighting a kingpin, hes a dumb moron that is as vulnerable as anyone. *


yeah im sure people in here are already on it i dont think anyone is whinning just telling there side,but alot of guys are sayin u cant do that thats bullshit cause it aint thier money, how are those daytons i sold you


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 !


----------



## CoupeDTS

plague said:


> yeah im sure people in here are already on it i dont think anyone is whinning just telling there side,but alot of guys are sayin u cant do that thats bullshit cause it aint thier money, how are those daytons i sold you


look the same as the day they left your hands :thumbsup: and they wont be leavin my hands anytime soon :thumbsup:

My only problem is I cant roll both cars on em at the same time :cheesy:


----------



## donz67

CoupeDTS said:


> look the same as the day they left your hands :thumbsup: and they wont be leavin my hands anytime soon :thumbsup:
> 
> My only problem is I cant roll both cars on em at the same time :cheesy:


Nice 83...Im building an 84 thats looks identical. I love box coupes.


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

What is the city, and county of jd's shop, as well as address?


----------



## plague

donz67 said:


> Nice 83...Im building an 84 thats looks identical. I love box coupes.


them rides look good. like the blue wheels you had on that coupe danas onthe big body either way both nice


----------



## donz67

phillip_ndrsn said:


> What is the city, and county of jd's shop, as well as address?


I heard he shut down the shop. I think it was in Paramount or South Gate. It was on Rosencrans


----------



## donz67

phillip_ndrsn said:


> What is the city, and county of jd's shop, as well as address?


PM SENT...


----------



## SHOELACES

orientalmontecarlo said:


> also lmk if any of you want to find him,my cali skip tracer will charge you a small fee


Well since you already have all his info why dont you provide it for everyone


----------



## 87cutty530

:wow:


----------



## Lowridingmike

EBAY said:


> View attachment 420840




LMAO. This topic has been one of the most entertaining outside of off topic in a while. TTT Lawsuit, ass whoopin, or bust!


----------



## Foolish818

I'm sure he's not hard to find people need to stop talking and do something about it all these threads are getting old already. Everybody on LIL knows JD is no good. It's time to move on.


----------



## 817.TX.

Who's deleting post!! :drama: :nicoderm:


----------



## soldierboy

CoupeDTS said:


> *DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT!!!!
> 
> 
> Seriously 7 pages of whining, then do something about it!!! Yall act like a couple grand aint shit to lose. Fuck that. I got ripped off for some chinas from oldsmobilefanatic and got his local sheriffs department involved, the internet crimes complaint center for the government http://www.ic3.gov/default.aspx I had paypal remove his account, I had my local PD involved, and I eventually got all the money back years later plus interest. I also got as many people involved as I could that he ripped off. Dont talk about a class action lawsuit, DO IT. Small claims court is cheap as hell and will put any income of his fractioned out into your pocket til your paid. Class action will destroy him for life for what hes took. You really wanna see him building cars with your money? Or you wanna see him washing cars to pay you back? Simple as that.
> 
> I dont feel bad for anyone that whines and doesnt do anything about it. It means youve accepted it and moved on, so quit whining about it if youre not gonna do anything about it.
> 
> Hit up shoelaces on here he will get you all the info you need about that guy including where his mom lives and her phone number. *Hit me up if you need any of his IP address info* or his topics locked up or whatever. I know what its like to get ripped off and it looks like people are still sending him money so shit needs to stop. Start a lawsuit topic I wont delete it. DO what you gotta do.
> 
> LIGHT HIS ASS UP WITH A LAWSUIT!!! You wanna make layitlow history and be legends in the game then go after that fool. Be the ones who brought down the former mighty JD. Hes ripped people off state to state and you can be the ones to finish it. He wont stop cuz nobody has caught up with him yet.
> 
> Fire up that lawsuit and send a message to all those thinking about ripping people off on here once and for all!!!!! Theres way more JD haters than cheerleaders dont get it twisted. You arent fighting a kingpin, hes a dumb moron that is as vulnerable as anyone. *


funny you should say that cause i had started a topic titled MODS asking for his ip address and it got deleted


----------



## CoupeDTS

soldierboy said:


> funny you should say that cause i had started a topic titled MODS asking for his ip address and it got deleted


Probably not necessary to start a topic about something u could just pm a mod about. They aren't gonna post it for the world to see, only those that need it for real purposes anyway


----------



## 87cutty530

Coupe just straight up said like it is, some real shit.. jd never did me dirty just opened his fucking mouth, i was actually looking at the thread here on layitlow just last night.. hes a funny pos..


----------



## 214monte

Lowridingmike said:


> LMAO. This topic has been one of the most entertaining outside of off topic in a while. TTT Lawsuit, ass whoopin, or bust!


X2 Very entertaining :drama:


----------



## GT~PLATING

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> or gboyz..


NOPE SOMEONE ELSE BUT THAT IS WHO SELLS THE DISHES TO ALMOST EVERYONE :thumbsup:...

AND NO I AINT BULLSHITTING HAVING TWO SETS BUILT RIGHT NOW WITH CUSTOM RINGS...


----------



## BIG MARC

GT~PLATING said:


> NOPE SOMEONE ELSE BUT THAT IS WHO SELLS THE DISHES TO ALMOST EVERYONE :thumbsup:...
> 
> AND NO I AINT BULLSHITTING HAVING TWO SETS BUILT RIGHT NOW WITH CUSTOM RINGS...



KWW.


----------



## GT~PLATING

BIG MARC said:


> KWW.


NOPE....I'LL POST PICS NEXT WEEK WHEN DONE


----------



## mrcadillac

J.d. joined rollers only


----------



## 87cutty530

Oy mezaa!!! Es tu compa!! Hahahaaa


----------



## Foolish818

mrcadillac said:


> J.d. joined rollers only


Rollerz or rollers homie?


----------



## 48221

JD is part of the illuminatti


----------



## impalalover64

Damn..glad I read this:nosad:


----------



## GT~PLATING

I got parts


----------



## 509Rider

So who is building them??


----------



## mrcadillac

Faketons wire wheels...in association with peniths wire wheels


----------



## GT~PLATING

mrcadillac said:


> Faketons wire wheels...in association with peniths wire wheels


U forgot Haterwheels


----------



## mrcadillac

Hustler harder ever milisecond of every second of every minute of every hour of every day of every week of every month of every year of every century!!!! Keep you head up j.d.. much love to you and your familia... Don't let these lames get to you bro..bunch of Haters


----------



## MUFASA

509Rider said:


> So who is building them??


Cheke


----------



## plague

mrcadillac said:


> J.d. joined rollers only


you know what bro this is the second time you said this and the first time i looked bye it, i know what you said before but are you trying to disrespect my club?


----------



## GT~PLATING

MUFASA said:


> Cheke


Cheke Is a og in the bizness still putting shit together


----------



## mrcadillac

plague said:


> you know what bro this is the second time you said this and the first time i looked bye it, i know what you said before but are you trying to disrespect my club?


Shut your mouth and stop hating! I'm gonna tell j.d. you wimp


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

plague said:


> you know what bro this is the second time you said this and the first time i looked bye it, i know what you said before but are you trying to disrespect my club?


your getting mad over the internet


----------



## misterslick

How dp i order me a set of rims from these gentlemen?


----------



## plague

you know what bro this is the computer and yeah you can say what you want but you dont know me, and im not gonna say shit back and forth to you are you in a club do you have a car?


----------



## plague

MAKIN MONEY said:


> your getting mad over the internet


i asked him a question


----------



## edelmiro13

misterslick said:


> How dp i order me a set of rims from these gentlemen?


just wire it to my bank account.....lol


----------



## misterslick

Ya esta homie! I want the stonegrip zeniths. With diamond encrusted nipples


----------



## edelmiro13

misterslick said:


> Ya esta homie! I want the stonegrip zeniths. With diamond encrusted nipples


----------



## misterslick

Fuuuuuuuuuck!


----------



## mrcadillac

plague said:


> you know what bro this is the computer and yeah you can say what you want but you dont know me, and im not gonna say shit back and forth to you are you in a club do you have a car?


I have a club in my car...want to get piped?


----------



## plague

mrcadillac said:


> I have a club in my car...want to get piped?


wow, man they need a new section right under off topic called little ****** that come in here and talk shit about nothing,


----------



## 817.TX.

Lol! Yall should be kissing JDs ass. These wheels will become rare and hard to find and prolly leak. Be fortunate that yall are on a waiting list. Cause now nobody can get on that list. Well maybe if your a dumbass you can. :drama: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG MARC

MUFASA said:


> Cheke





GT~PLATING said:


> Cheke Is a og in the bizness still putting shit together


X2!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

:roflmao: i just noticed the topic title


HU STEAL HARDER ZENITH


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

Skim said:


> damn 11 kids? put them to work building wheels :dunno:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## mrcadillac

plague said:


> wow, man they need a new section right under off topic called little ****** that come in here and talk shit about nothing,


Queres chingasos?


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

MAKIN MONEY said:


> :roflmao: i just noticed the topic title
> 
> 
> HU STEAL HARDER ZENITH


I noticed to, but I started this thread, and I did not write it like that. Mods must have done it


----------



## Mr Impala

This post was closed 2 days ago by my account, I didn't close it and I have changed all my passwords as of last night. JD is a friend of mine but I will not and can not help him on these topics. I do think there needs to be one topic whether it be here or feedback. I have reopened it I hope JD finds a way to make this right with you guys as I know its a bad deal getting your money taken because i know how hard people work for it. I dont think JD's intention was to rip anyone off but sometimes things go bad super fast and it spirals out of control and most of the time there's no coming back from it.


----------



## 87cutty530

But before things got worse, why not communicate with the people by letting them know hey theres a delay in your rims due to some personal issues or mishaps.. a lot of the people here, called, emailed, text messages, and so on.. so if things did spiral, he should have spent at least 5 minutes of his time comunicating with that 1 person.. little by little i think if he did that, all this could have been avoided.. some of my boys were done dirty by this fool, hes a shady ass fucking dude, and if he really bounced out to a new place, disconnected his phone, and closed up shop and let nobody know.. then theres no coming back from it at all..


----------



## Mr Impala

93Brougham530 said:


> But before things got worse, why not communicate with the people by letting them know hey theres a delay in your rims due to some personal issues or mishaps.. a lot of the people here, called, emailed, text messages, and so on.. so if things did spiral, he should have spent at least 5 minutes of his time comunicating with that 1 person.. little by little i think if he did that, all this could have been avoided.. some of my boys were done dirty by this fool, hes a shady ass fucking dude, and if he really bounced out to a new place, disconnected his phone, and closed up shop and let nobody know.. then theres no coming back from it at all..


I agree he has alot to own up to and make right I hope he can do it but I know its an uphill battle and not easy. I hope everyone gets there wheels sooner or later and this gets resolved but I dont know. Im done here I just wanted to add my .02 about the topic being locked and hope JD can try and make it right. Good luck everyone


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

JD got dat meff


----------



## mrcadillac

Mr Impala said:


> I agree he has alot to own up to and make right I hope he can do it but I know its an uphill battle and not easy. I hope everyone gets there wheels sooner or later and this gets resolved but I dont know. Im done here I just wanted to add my .02 about the topic being locked and hope JD can try and make it right. Good luck everyone


 RIGHT ON! everyone needs to chill out! And stop hating on j.d! Youll probably get your wheels sooner or later!


----------



## debo67ss

MUFASA said:


> Cheke


X67 Cheke is cool ppl


----------



## 416impala

I got wheels from Keith and jd
both pulled thru lol, got them Both just before they shut down

took longer, but at least jd knew who I was when I called or txted
that cocaine head keith, he would never know who I was, think he was blitzed allot :rofl:


----------



## edelmiro13

I got dipps on the Zenith name....... Lol


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

edelmiro13 said:


> I got dipps on the Zenith name....... Lol


:rofl:


----------



## 562KUSTOMS

Mr Impala said:


> This post was closed 2 days ago by my account, I didn't close it and I have changed all my passwords as of last night. JD is a friend of mine but I will not and can not help him on these topics. I do think there needs to be one topic whether it be here or feedback. I have reopened it I hope JD finds a way to make this right with you guys as I know its a bad deal getting your money taken because i know how hard people work for it. I dont think JD's intention was to rip anyone off but sometimes things go bad super fast and it spirals out of control and most of the time there's no coming back from it.


 its called jd needs to stay away from vegas they have all his money !!!!


----------



## mrcadillac

I saw j.d an Keith the other day they were in a rolls royce eating grey pupon dijon mustard


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

mrcadillac said:


> I saw j.d an Keith the other day they were in a rolls royce eating grey pupon dijon mustard


Mr cadillac a fool thru all this bullshit. El oh el *****


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

mrcadillac said:


> I saw j.d an Keith the other day they were in a rolls royce eating grey pupon dijon mustard


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## .TODD

mrcadillac said:


> I saw j.d an Keith the other day they were in a rolls royce eating grey pupon dijon mustard


your full of shit homie i just got on of vacation from the carribian and i seen him serving drinks at the mini bar with shades and a hawian shirt on with 2 body guards.....or maybe that was someone else


----------



## soldierboy

.TODD said:


> your full of shit homie i just got on of vacation from the carribian and i seen him serving drinks at the mini bar with shades and a hawian shirt on with 2 body guards.....or maybe that was someone else


body guards are a good investment


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

mrcadillac said:


> RIGHT ON! everyone needs to chill out! And stop hating on j.d! Youll probably get your wheels sooner or later!


*WOULD U LIKE SOME HONEY WITH THOSE NUTTS?!?:banghead:
CUTT THE BULLSHIT HOMIE, AS U CAN SEE ALOT OF US HAS BEEN WAITING SOONER OR LATER AND STILL AIN'T GOT SHIT BUT A BUNCH OF EXCUSES.

I DON'T KNOW ABOUT U BUT I AIN'T GOT GRANDS JUST TO GIVE AWAY FOR FREE. I NEED MY CASH OUR RIMS PERIOD.

AND U NEED TO STOP TAKING UP FOR JD UNLESS UR GONNA HELP GET HIS SHIT STR8 BY GETTING MY RIMS OUR MONEY, IF NOT!! FALL BACK AND READ HOW OUR SUPPOSE TO BE HOME BOY FUCKED ALOT OF US OVER! *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> "FOOL ME ONCE, SHAME ON YOU. FOOL ME TWICE, SHAME ON ME"
> 
> YOU FOLKS WHO LOST MONEY PROBABLY NEVER HEARD THIS SAYING BEFORE. THE REALITY IS THAT NOT OF YOU WILL TRY TO SUE OR EVEN HIRE A PRIVATE INVESTIGATOR TO FIND OUT WHERE HE IS. INSTEAD, YOU WILL ATTEND ONLINE L7 MEETINGS AND SHARE STORIES OF MONETARY VIOLATIONS. KEEF CAN'T SPELL, BUT HE ALSO DIDN'T GO ATM WITH HIS CUSTOMERS.


*I HOPE AND PRAY DUDE DON'T TRY TO FUCK ME OVER LIKE THIS.:banghead: I LOOKED OUT FOR DUDE BIG TIME!!:h5:
LUCKILY I'M A SMART/BLESSED MAN...:drama: HIS CLOSE FOLKS OF MINE GAVE ME MORE THAN ENOUGH INFO I NEED TO CATCH UP WITH DUDE AND HIS FAMILY IN OTHER CITY'S ANY GIVIN SUNDAY. :shh:

ONE OF UR FAMILY CLOSE FRIENDS TOLD MY FOLKS U MIGHT GET DOWN LIKE THIS JD AND I PAID HOME GIRL CASH FOR INFO JUST IN CASE U FUCK OVER A GOOD ***** LIKE MYSELF.:shh: MONEY TALKS ALL THE TIME!! :rant: 
DAAMN I HOPE THIS AIN'T THE CASE G, I ACTUALLY LIKE U!!:tears: 

AS OF RIGHT NOW MY LIPS ARE CLOSED TO THE INFO I HAVE ON U AND URS, AND THIS INFO WILL BE THROWN OUT THE WINDOW SOON AS I GET MY MONEY OR MY RIMS. 
THE BALL IS IN UR HAND HOMIE, I HOPE U MAKE THE RIGHT SHOT!!

CALL ME AND LET ME KNOW IF ME AND U ARE STILL GOOD, IF I DON'T HEAR FROM U BY SUNDAY I TAKE IT AS A NO!
IF U NEED A ACCOUNT TO PUT MY MONEY IN LET ME KNOW.

MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS U!:angel:*


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I HOPE AND PRAY DUDE DON'T TRY TO FUCK ME OVER LIKE THIS.:banghead: I LOOKED OUT FOR DUDE BIG TIME!!:h5:
> LUCKILY I'M A SMART/BLESSED MAN...:drama: HIS CLOSE FOLKS OF MINE GAVE ME MORE THAN ENOUGH INFO I NEED TO CATCH UP WITH DUDE AND HIS FAMILY IN OTHER CITY'S ANY GIVIN SUNDAY. :shh:Shoot me some info
> 
> 
> ONE OF UR FAMILY CLOSE FRIENDS TOLD MY FOLKS U MIGHT GET DOWN LIKE THIS JD AND I PAID HOME GIRL CASH FOR INFO JUST IN CASE U FUCK OVER A GOOD ***** LIKE MYSELF.:shh: MONEY TALKS ALL THE TIME!! :rant:
> DAAMN I HOPE THIS AIN'T THE CASE G, I ACTUALLY LIKE U!!:tears:
> 
> 
> AS OF RIGHT NOW MY LIPS ARE CLOSED TO THE INFO I HAVE ON U AND URS, AND THIS INFO WILL BE THROWN OUT THE WINDOW SOON AS I GET MY MONEY OR MY RIMS.
> THE BALL IS IN UR HAND HOMIE, I HOPE U MAKE THE RIGHT SHOT!!
> 
> 
> CALL ME AND LET ME KNOW IF ME AND U ARE STILL GOOD, IF I DON'T HEAR FROM U BY SUNDAY I TAKE IT AS A NO!
> IF U NEED A ACCOUNT TO PUT MY MONEY IN LET ME KNOW.
> 
> 
> MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS U!:angel:*


Send me that info. Because he left the shop, and his house. He robbed all of us


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

eventually this fucker is gonna make a fake account and start selling his shit, just wait. Oh and amazin caucasian is right. None of you are gonna do shit about getting ripped off :drama:


----------



## mrcadillac

Instead of hating on j.d....yall lames should do like j.d! And hustle harder! Every minute of every day! OWEEEE!


----------



## chingon68mex

:rofl:


----------



## DanielDucati

mrcadillac said:


> Instead of hating on j.d....yall lames should do like j.d! And hustle harder! Every minute of every day! OWEEEE!


:roflmao: Keep 'em comming!!:rimshot::roflmao:


----------



## soldierboy

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I HOPE AND PRAY DUDE DON'T TRY TO FUCK ME OVER LIKE THIS.:banghead: I LOOKED OUT FOR DUDE BIG TIME!!:h5:
> LUCKILY I'M A SMART/BLESSED MAN...:drama: HIS CLOSE FOLKS OF MINE GAVE ME MORE THAN ENOUGH INFO I NEED TO CATCH UP WITH DUDE AND HIS FAMILY IN OTHER CITY'S ANY GIVIN SUNDAY. :shh:
> 
> ONE OF UR FAMILY CLOSE FRIENDS TOLD MY FOLKS U MIGHT GET DOWN LIKE THIS JD AND I PAID HOME GIRL CASH FOR INFO JUST IN CASE U FUCK OVER A GOOD ***** LIKE MYSELF.:shh: MONEY TALKS ALL THE TIME!! :rant:
> DAAMN I HOPE THIS AIN'T THE CASE G, I ACTUALLY LIKE U!!:tears:
> 
> AS OF RIGHT NOW MY LIPS ARE CLOSED TO THE INFO I HAVE ON U AND URS, AND THIS INFO WILL BE THROWN OUT THE WINDOW SOON AS I GET MY MONEY OR MY RIMS.
> THE BALL IS IN UR HAND HOMIE, I HOPE U MAKE THE RIGHT SHOT!!
> 
> CALL ME AND LET ME KNOW IF ME AND U ARE STILL GOOD, IF I DON'T HEAR FROM U BY SUNDAY I TAKE IT AS A NO!
> IF U NEED A ACCOUNT TO PUT MY MONEY IN LET ME KNOW.
> 
> MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS U!:angel:*


very wishful thinking 
just put his info on blast


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTTOPPER:biggrin:


----------



## 416impala

562KUSTOMS said:


> its called jd needs to stay away from vegas they have all his money !!!!


why you think maybe he as a gambling problem thats why he ran out of $ for suppliers to finish the wheels?


----------



## THE PETE-STA

CoupeDTS said:


> *DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT!!!!
> 
> 
> Seriously 7 pages of whining, then do something about it!!! Yall act like a couple grand aint shit to lose. Fuck that. I got ripped off for some chinas from oldsmobilefanatic and got his local sheriffs department involved, the internet crimes complaint center for the government http://www.ic3.gov/default.aspx I had paypal remove his account, I had my local PD involved, and I eventually got all the money back years later plus interest. I also got as many people involved as I could that he ripped off. Dont talk about a class action lawsuit, DO IT. Small claims court is cheap as hell and will put any income of his fractioned out into your pocket til your paid. Class action will destroy him for life for what hes took. You really wanna see him building cars with your money? Or you wanna see him washing cars to pay you back? Simple as that.
> 
> I dont feel bad for anyone that whines and doesnt do anything about it. It means youve accepted it and moved on, so quit whining about it if youre not gonna do anything about it.
> 
> Hit up shoelaces on here he will get you all the info you need about that guy including where his mom lives and her phone number. Hit me up if you need any of his IP address info or his topics locked up or whatever. I know what its like to get ripped off and it looks like people are still sending him money so shit needs to stop. Start a lawsuit topic I wont delete it. DO what you gotta do.
> 
> LIGHT HIS ASS UP WITH A LAWSUIT!!! You wanna make layitlow history and be legends in the game then go after that fool. Be the ones who brought down the former mighty JD. Hes ripped people off state to state and you can be the ones to finish it. He wont stop cuz nobody has caught up with him yet.
> 
> Fire up that lawsuit and send a message to all those thinking about ripping people off on here once and for all!!!!! Theres way more JD haters than cheerleaders dont get it twisted. You arent fighting a kingpin, hes a dumb moron that is as vulnerable as anyone. *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## supersportluvr

DAYTON, DAYTON,DAYTON,DAYTON,DAYTON,DAYTON ALL FUCKIN' DAY LONG. NEVER GOT FUC'D BY DEM.....NEVER. I'M GLAD HIS AZZ IS OUT OF THE "I". LIKE I ALWAYS SAY, GET YO MONEY UP AND BUY THE REAL SHIT FROM A REAL COMPANY. THE MONEY THAT YOU GUYS LOST COULD HAVE BEEN SPENT ON SOME DAYTONS. DEM FUCKIN FAKE AZZ ZENITH'S LEAKED, RUSTED, AND THE SPOKES CAME LOOSE. SORRY YOU GUYS LOST CHEESE, BUT HH GONNA GET DAT KARMA BACK. CAN'T HIDE NO WHERE, NOT EVEN IN NORTH DAKOTA. A LAWSUIT WON'T DO ANY GOOD IF YOU CAN'T FIND THE PERSON TO SUE. FURTHERMORE, HH PROBABLY WASN'T LEGIT. IT WAS JUST SOMEONE LACING UP SOME WHEELS MAKING A LOT OF PEOPLE BELIEVE THAT IT WAS. YOU'LL LOOSE MORE TRYING TO RECOVER MONEY FROM SOMEONE WHO....

A. DOESN'T HAVE IT, AND DOES NOT HAVE ANY ASSETS IN WHICH TO FILE ANY TYPE OF LEAN AGAINST.
B. IS M.I.A.

J.D. WILL TURN UP SOONER OF LATER, AND WHEN HE DOES, THERE'S A LOT THAT HE HAS TO MAKE RIGHT....#J.D.GOTTA WIN THE LOTTERY MAN, GOTTA WIN! 

SORRY GUYS.


----------



## lone star

supersportluvr said:


> DAYTON, DAYTON,DAYTON,DAYTON,DAYTON,DAYTON ALL FUCKIN' DAY LONG. NEVER GOT FUC'D BY DEM.....NEVER. I'M GLAD HIS AZZ IS OUT OF THE "I". LIKE I ALWAYS SAY, GET YO MONEY UP AND BUY THE REAL SHIT FROM A REAL COMPANY. THE MONEY THAT YOU GUYS LOST COULD HAVE BEEN SPENT ON SOME DAYTONS. DEM FUCKIN FAKE AZZ ZENITH'S LEAKED, RUSTED, AND THE SPOKES CAME LOOSE. SORRY YOU GUYS LOST CHEESE, BUT HH GONNA GET DAT KARMA BACK. CAN'T HIDE NO WHERE, NOT EVEN IN NORTH DAKOTA. A LAWSUIT WON'T DO ANY GOOD IF YOU CAN'T FIND THE PERSON TO SUE. FURTHERMORE, HH PROBABLY WASN'T LEGIT. IT WAS JUST SOMEONE LACING UP SOME WHEELS MAKING A LOT OF PEOPLE BELIEVE THAT IT WAS. YOU'LL LOOSE MORE TRYING TO RECOVER MONEY FROM SOMEONE WHO....
> 
> A. DOESN'T HAVE IT, AND DOES NOT HAVE ANY ASSETS IN WHICH TO FILE ANY TYPE OF LEAN AGAINST.
> B. IS M.I.A.
> 
> J.D. WILL TURN UP SOONER OF LATER, AND WHEN HE DOES, THERE'S A LOT THAT HE HAS TO MAKE RIGHT....#J.D.GOTTA WIN THE LOTTERY MAN, GOTTA WIN!
> 
> SORRY GUYS.



ooo weee man. there it is


----------



## lone star

talk is cheap. banging on the web and cry aint gone solve the problem. wise man once told me u want to hurt a man hit im in the pockets, not in the face. after all, isnt that what happened to the ppl who havent got what they paid for?


----------



## mrcadillac

J.d. has a record company called hustle harder records! You wimps paid for it all! Stop hating ! And cop that new album! Support a fellow rider! Much love to j.d. and his familia...


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Many people direct deposited money into his bank account. I didn't I went through my bank. He wanted me to originally do that but I didn't and when I told him I went through my bank he had a fit. I will be seeking advice from my federal credit union bank on to how to go about this situation if I don't hear from JD very soon. There is no such thing as "hiding" now days w everything in sync w internet unless he's planning on living in the woods in a tent w his wife and kids. He will turn up eventually. Fucked up thing is I spoke w Jesse on he 12th and told me everything would get done that they needed to get organized and situated. JD if you're seeing this hit me up ASAP. I am definitely not going to let this shit pass w out a fight


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> talk is cheap. banging on the web and cry aint gone solve the problem. wise man once told me u want to hurt a man hit im in the pockets, not in the face. after all, isnt that what happened to the ppl who havent got what they paid for?


Lmao..nice!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

lone star said:


> talk is cheap. banging on the web and cry aint gone solve the problem. wise man once told me u want to hurt a man hit im in the pockets, not in the face. after all, isnt that what happened to the ppl who havent got what they paid for?


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## they call me low low

This is getting ugly too bad was thinking of getting a set.


----------



## 62ssrag

zenith of texas????


----------



## edelmiro13

62ssrag said:


> zenith of texas????


Whoaaa I claimed the name first I was thinking Zeniths of Indianapolis....lol


----------



## CoupeDTS

wasnt he on livin the low life and vida was makin wheels at his shop?


----------



## MISTER ED

CoupeDTS said:


> wasnt he on livin the low life and vida was makin wheels at his shop?


yes


----------



## jtek

CoupeDTS said:


> wasnt he on livin the low life and vida was makin wheels at his shop?



that was a couple years ago when that episode was on t.v


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Check this out!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Jack Bauer said:


> 3-4 years ago a dude on here posted up info stating that JD did not own ANY rights to the Zenith name. The topic was deleted real fast but not before the not swangers jumped in sucking JDs cock (probably hoping to get a discount). There were several topics made, each one lasted less than a day before someone deleted them or edited them to make JD look good.
> 
> People had been warned for years not to deal with him.


there is it there


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

GT~PLATING said:


> NOPE SOMEONE ELSE BUT THAT IS WHO SELLS THE DISHES TO ALMOST EVERYONE :thumbsup:...
> 
> AND NO I AINT BULLSHITTING HAVING TWO SETS BUILT RIGHT NOW WITH CUSTOM RINGS...


those look like the old zenith of campbell series 2 spline drives . Keep em greased!


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS

mrcadillac said:


> I saw j.d an Keith the other day they were in a rolls royce eating grey pupon dijon mustard


:roflmao:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS

man if he was rippin off people in phx he woulda been found in a dumpster with his dick cut off ahahahahhaha:machinegun:


----------



## mrcadillac

J.d is a capo in the Mexican mafia of California ..you lames better shut your mouths!


----------



## edelmiro13

mrcadillac said:


> J.d is a capo in the Mexican mafia of California ..you lames better shut your mouths!


LOL I doubt that highly....but I'm sure he wish he was


----------



## Fonzoh

:facepalm:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

whats really fuked up is how people who got or were going through the situation of being burned would try to come in threads and try to keep people from buying off him or at least hear their story before forking over the money and all of a sudden topics were being edited and posts were being erased/edited or in some cases whole threads would disappear....now that right there is straight bitch shit and i would blame the ''mod(S)'' that backed him up as much as i would blame J.D. because for doing so he made himself an accessory and is just as liable for participating in it.

if i was yall id start here on layitlow and start exposing the mod or mods who helped J.D. establish his trust as a seller because if threads were not edited/deleted then it would of helped anybody who is planning a purchase to use the info wether it was good or bad and they can decide if they want to deal with someone who was either not honest or just couldnt meet deadlines to deliver his product in a timely manner..

wether they were club brothers or not they should face consequences for contributing


----------



## JasonJ

orientalmontecarlo said:


> whats really fuked up is how people who got or were going through the situation of being burned would try to come in threads and try to keep people from buying off him or at least hear their story before forking over the money and all of a sudden topics were being edited and posts were being erased/edited or in some cases whole threads would disappear....now that right there is straight bitch shit and i would blame the ''mod(S)'' that backed him up as much as i would blame J.D. because for doing so he made himself an accessory and is just as liable for participating in it.
> 
> if i was yall id start here on layitlow and start exposing the mod or mods who helped J.D. establish his trust as a seller because if threads were not edited/deleted then it would of helped anybody who is planning a purchase to use the info wether it was good or bad and they can decide if they want to deal with someone who was either not honest or just couldnt meet deadlines to deliver his product in a timely manner..
> 
> wether they were club brothers or not they should face consequences for contributing


Quoted for truth!

Ive been telling people for about 2 years, and nut swingers always ran in to cheerlead and lick his sack. I happen to be a mod, and about 10 pages of back and forth posts got deleted from this topic after i started talking shit about JD. The topic even got deleted completely, but i noticed it was gone and brought it back. The mod who was sucking JDs nuts helped him continue to take peoples money from this website. It will come out. Theres alot more to this though...

Here is page 45 where i started talking shit to him on the BALLER RAFFLE topic where he collected $2500 and never delivered the winners wheels.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/185475-zenith-california-baller-raffle-45.html


----------



## JasonJ

And some of the cheerleaders are now in here crying about not getting their rims. Im not the type to say i told you so.... but I TOLD YOU SO!!!! :twak:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

JasonJ said:


> And some of the cheerleaders are now in here crying about not getting their rims. Im not the type to say i told you so.... but I TOLD YOU SO!!!! :twak:


Those who know, just know. Those who dont.... kinda looking stupid right about NOW!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Jack Bauer

phillip_ndrsn said:


> View attachment 425055
> 
> Check this out!


Someone made several topics about that years ago and the topics kept get deleted. All of JDs ****** ass nut swingers kept talking shit and defending him. Wonder where those punk mofos are now? Ohh wait, even the nut riders were victims of butthole burglary.


----------



## CoupeDTS

And those who actually received their wheels are trying to find someone to properly seal them


----------



## JasonJ

Str8 Klownin said:


> Those who know, just know. Those who dont.... kinda looking stupid right about NOW!  :thumbsup:


Haha, yes!!!


----------



## 8t4mc

orientalmontecarlo said:


> whats really fuked up is how people who got or were going through the situation of being burned would try to come in threads and try to keep people from buying off him or at least hear their story before forking over the money and all of a sudden topics were being edited and posts were being erased/edited or in some cases whole threads would disappear....now that right there is straight bitch shit and i would blame the ''mod(S)'' that backed him up as much as i would blame J.D. because for doing so he made himself an accessory and is just as liable for participating in it.
> 
> if i was yall id start here on layitlow and start exposing the mod or mods who helped J.D. establish his trust as a seller because if threads were not edited/deleted then it would of helped anybody who is planning a purchase to use the info wether it was good or bad and they can decide if they want to deal with someone who was either not honest or just couldnt meet deadlines to deliver his product in a timely manner..
> 
> wether they were club brothers or not they should face consequences for contributing


x10000


----------



## lone star

those dam machinists!


----------



## mrcadillac

Stop hating,and keep waiting, pimps up wimps down! Much love to j.d and his familia..keep your head up homie..and remember..hustle harder every minute of every day!


----------



## 817.TX.

So can the MODS put the MOD on blast for condoning such a ponzie scheme!! :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## CoupeDTS

Well the mods who did it look dumb and feel dumb now, but back then they were just doing their job. Most likely JD wanted stuff deleted and so he went to his mod buddies and they did their job and deleted it upon the topic starters request. Looking back now hopefully they see they were contributing to a massive robbery. And next time anyone wants something deleted that has to do with BUSINESS and can be used as evidence or can help someone get away with a crime they will LEAVE IT ALONE


----------



## JustCruisin

I doubt the MOD Co-hort cares what happened, because they live in California, got their rims whenever they wanted (top priority) and in return, kept the topics cleaned of the B.S.


----------



## 509Rider

Hmmm


----------



## 817.TX.

I got a good idea of which MOD it was!! He banned me twice for speaking on it!! He is a cop!  :nicoderm:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

817.TX. said:


> I got a good idea of which MOD it was!! He banned me twice for speaking on it!! He is a cop!  :nicoderm:


aka fuck toppdogg


----------



## 509Rider

ONE8SEVEN said:


> aka fuck toppdogg


Yep he suspended my account too for calling his ass out.


----------



## mrcadillac

Pinche 5-0 joto!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

topdogg is a cool guy


----------



## HARDLUCK88

mrcadillac said:


> Stop hating,and keep waiting, pimps up wimps down! Much love to j.d and his familia..keep your head up homie..and remember..hustle harder every minute of every day!


:facepalm:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

817.TX. said:


> I got a good idea of which MOD it was!! He banned me twice for speaking on it!! He is a cop!  :nicoderm:





509Rider said:


> Yep he suspended my account too for calling his ass out.


start a feedback topic

put that ****** on blast!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

JasonJ said:


> Quoted for truth!
> 
> Ive been telling people for about 2 years, and nut swingers always ran in to cheerlead and lick his sack. I happen to be a mod, and about 10 pages of back and forth posts got deleted from this topic after i started talking shit about JD. The topic even got deleted completely, but i noticed it was gone and brought it back. The mod who was sucking JDs nuts helped him continue to take peoples money from this website. It will come out. Theres alot more to this though...
> 
> Here is page 45 where i started talking shit to him on the BALLER RAFFLE topic where he collected $2500 and never delivered the winners wheels.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/185475-zenith-california-baller-raffle-45.html


you kept it real and they hated it,props to you for not selling out (especially for being a mod)and trying to help out because at the end thats all anybody was trying to do was to look out for 1 another .......the cheerleaders and dikpullers called it hating,where they at now??:drama:



ONE8SEVEN said:


> start a feedback topic
> 
> put that ****** on blast!


i agree with this,for one, you cant run to another mod complaining about another mod and second,EVERYBODY will see the thread and know whats going on unless he tries to erase that one aswell,which is doubtful


----------



## Str8 Klownin

JasonJ said:


> Haha, yes!!!


:yes:


----------



## lone star

ha, so the 5-0 had their hand in the cookie jar too. im not surprised.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

lone star said:


> ha, so the 5-0 had their hand in the cookie jar too. im not surprised.


Typical pig, always out 2 fuck over the average joe


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

ONE8SEVEN said:


> Typical pig, always out 2 fuck over the average joe


X2 Stingey Snitchin Bitch's


----------



## FREAKY TALES

MAKIN MONEY said:


> topdogg is a cool guy


x520!!


----------



## rivman

Wow! Getting deeper n deeper.


----------



## lone star

those dam engravers!!


----------



## Jack Tripper

JasonJ said:


> Quoted for truth!
> 
> Ive been telling people for about 2 years, and nut swingers always ran in to cheerlead and lick his sack. I happen to be a mod, and about 10 pages of back and forth posts got deleted from this topic after i started talking shit about JD. The topic even got deleted completely, but i noticed it was gone and brought it back. The mod who was sucking JDs nuts helped him continue to take peoples money from this website. It will come out. Theres alot more to this though...
> 
> Here is page 45 where i started talking shit to him on the BALLER RAFFLE topic where he collected $2500 and never delivered the winners wheels.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/185475-zenith-california-baller-raffle-45.html


page 45 has a LOT of clues about the who, what, where etc.


----------



## rivman

Daaaayuum!


----------



## 509Rider

Jack Tripper said:


> page 45 has a LOT of clues about the who, what, where etc.


:0 oh snap


----------



## rivman

And props to JasonJ for being real on the bullshit!

Jussayin...


----------



## REYXTC

Brent???


----------



## Hernan

lone star said:


> those dam engravers!!


WHAT DAM ENGRAVERS?


----------



## JustCruisin

This shit is staring to feel like Watergate.. the conspiricies! :shh:


----------



## 509Rider

Lol this shit is fucked


----------



## Big Hollywood

Fuck a lawyer go get your feddy AND your wheels.


----------



## lowlinc93

MAKIN MONEY said:


> topdogg is a cool guy


Too bad!!! messed up shit


----------



## GT~PLATING

Jack Tripper said:


> page 45 has a LOT of clues about the who, what, where etc.


Dayummm 2 clues I saw lol


----------



## 509Rider

lowlinc93 said:


> Damn, I use to think so! A cop helping somebody rip people off in our small community of lowriders! Does Topdogg roll Zeniths??? Now that's some BS!


I don't think he does


----------



## soldierboy

JasonJ said:


> And some of the cheerleaders are now in here crying about not getting their rims. Im not the type to say i told you so.... but I TOLD YOU SO!!!! :twak:


you sure in the fuck did bro and i feel stupid i just figured since he hasnt left his shop everything would work itself out then he said all rims willl be done by december 31st and we found out he was out of his shop in jan i knew we were fucked he had every intention on pulling that shit he was buying time to get out of his shop but atleast i didnt pay for 4 sets up front that was not a smart move i knew i was rolling the dice when i played in his raffles so fuk it i lost i dont feel that bad but i do feel for these other homies who gave that fool thousands and i intend to get something out this fat fuck one way or another at least i live in cali and go to LA every once in a while


----------



## lone star

Hernan said:


> WHAT DAM ENGRAVERS?


i was speaking sarcasticly in 3rd person....


----------



## .TODD

MAKIN MONEY said:


> eventually this fucker is gonna make a fake account and start selling his shit, just wait. Oh and amazin caucasian is right. None of you are gonna do shit about getting ripped off :drama:


it would seem like the smarter thing to do would be to sell his merchandise at cost to a distributor like rich or something and just call a quits and get cut your losses and get a normal job sell zenith


----------



## mrcadillac

It's all pinche hernans fault! Pobre j.d,keep your head up homie,hustle harder every minute of every day!


----------



## 817.TX.

Someone deleted all my post from that thread!! :thumbsdown: :nicoderm:


----------



## JasonJ

REYXTC said:


> Brent???


Nah... Brent is friends with him, but ive been friends with Brent for longer... Brent got me and JD to talk a few times on the phone... and i hate to say it, but we got along really good. I bet deep down hes a decent guy, but sucks at business/money... i could never do business with him. We talked about more than wheels and lowriding and the vibe i got from him is that he just seems to have alot going on and dug himself into a hole that he couldnt get out of. From what ive heard he fell behind on rent, etc and eventually got put out. I wouldnt think he snuck away in the middle of the night, probably didnt have a choice and had to get out and had to grab his shit and find a place to go on short notice. Im sure some of us can say we have been there and done that, lol. Im sure as a man, he sees it as looking out for his family and making sure they have a place to stay and doing what he had to do at the moment. Im positive he will resurface in time, what he does then, i dont know... wouldnt want to be in those shoes. 

But nah, dont think it was Brent because he would always just straight up call me and say "hey, im gonna delete (insert some truth about leaking wheels, cracked wheels, rusting wheels, no wheels here) that you posted because JD wont leave me alone and keeps calling my phone".... so i would just laugh and say ok. He always let me know when he deleted something i posted. But there was ALOT of posts and topics deleted that ALOT of people were posting.


----------



## Jack Bauer

.TODD said:


> sell zenith


He never owned Zenith. How the hell can he sell it?


----------



## westtexasshotcalla

:drama:


----------



## mrcadillac

JasonJ said:


> Nah... Brent is friends with him, but ive been friends with Brent for longer... Brent got me and JD to talk a few times on the phone... and i hate to say it, but we got along really good. I bet deep down hes a decent guy, but sucks at business/money... i could never do business with him. We talked about more than wheels and lowriding and the vibe i got from him is that he just seems to have alot going on and dug himself into a hole that he couldnt get out of. From what ive heard he fell behind on rent, etc and eventually got put out. I wouldnt think he snuck away in the middle of the night, probably didnt have a choice and had to get out and had to grab his shit and find a place to go on short notice. Im sure some of us can say we have been there and done that, lol. Im sure as a man, he sees it as looking out for his family and making sure they have a place to stay and doing what he had to do at the moment. Im positive he will resurface in time, what he does then, i dont know... wouldnt want to be in those shoes.
> 
> But nah, dont think it was Brent because he would always just straight up call me and say "hey, im gonna delete (insert some truth about leaking wheels, cracked wheels, rusting wheels, no wheels here) that you posted because JD wont leave me alone and keeps calling my phone".... so i would just laugh and say ok. He always let me know when he deleted something i posted. But there was ALOT of posts and topics deleted that ALOT of people were posting.


exactly! That's what I'm saying! Sure j.d ripped off a few lames,,and spent 10s of thousands of dollars on his firme ranfla,but he got a lil behind on his rent,so nobody gets they're wheels,,,its all comon sense..why hate? Just wait! He's probably gonna send the wheels out any day now! Maybe send him a couple bucks to help out a fellow rider! That might help! Much love to j.d and his familia! Stop hating!


----------



## JasonJ

:roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl: :facepalm:


----------



## TopDogg

ONE8SEVEN said:


> start a feedback topic
> put that ****** on blast!


Lets get one thing straight, young man, I have never met JD or purchased anything he has ever advertised on layitlow. As for deleting any comments from members (including your sorry ass) or JD's, IT WAS NOT ME. I do not condone anyone ripping someone off, as far as I am concerned, any member who rips off a Layitlow member needs to be IP Perma-Banned, PERIOD.
So in the future, you and your cheerleaders can contact me through PM's so I can "school" you on detective-type techniques so you can figure out who is deleting posts.


----------



## mrcadillac

Dr.scholls


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

TopDogg said:


> Lets get one thing straight, young man, I have never met JD or purchased anything he has ever advertised on layitlow. As for deleting any comments from members (including your sorry ass) or JD's, IT WAS NOT ME. I do not condone anyone ripping someone off, as far as I am concerned, any member who rips off a Layitlow member needs to be IP Perma-Banned, PERIOD.
> So in the future, you and your cheerleaders can contact me through PM's so I can scholl you on detective-type techniques so you can figure out who is deleting posts.


who banned members for calling out the scams then? :scrutinize:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

TopDogg said:


> Lets get one thing straight, young man, I have never met JD or purchased anything he has ever advertised on layitlow. As for deleting any comments from members (including your sorry ass) or JD's, IT WAS NOT ME. I do not condone anyone ripping someone off, as far as I am concerned, any member who rips off a Layitlow member needs to be IP Perma-Banned, PERIOD.
> So in the future, you and your cheerleaders can contact me through PM's so I can *scholl* you on detective-type techniques so you can figure out who is deleting posts.





mrcadillac said:


> Dr.*scholls*


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

817.TX. said:


> *I got a good idea of which MOD it was!! He banned me twice for speaking on it!! He is a cop!*  :nicoderm:





509Rider said:


> *Yep he suspended my account too for calling his ass out*.


well............


----------



## 817.TX.

TopDogg said:


> Lets get one thing straight, young man, I have never met JD or purchased anything he has ever advertised on layitlow. As for deleting any comments from members (including your sorry ass) or JD's, IT WAS NOT ME. I do not condone anyone ripping someone off, as far as I am concerned, any member who rips off a Layitlow member needs to be IP Perma-Banned, PERIOD.
> So in the future, you and your cheerleaders can contact me through PM's so I can scholl you on detective-type techniques so you can figure out who is deleting posts.


Clear your name then Copper!! Put the MOD on blast!! So we can all say you're a good cop! :uh: :nicoderm:


----------



## Jack Bauer

hoo nedes skool


----------



## rivman

Bahahaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

JD's new number (704) 439-6980


----------



## donz67

ONE8SEVEN said:


> JD's new number (704) 439-6980


this dudes phone is gonna be blowin up. :roflmao:


----------



## IMPALA863

ONE8SEVEN said:


> JD's new number (704) 439-6980


hno:


----------



## MR.59

:drama:


----------



## CoupeDTS

Something else I just realized. I remember this fall seeing zenith wheels on ebay they were brand new sets however style u wanted them and NO reserve! Seemed 2 good 2 b true but I know I seen some sell for over a grand. Wonder how many he sold there? I'm sure he's fucked when it comes 2 ebay 2. 

Its more and more obvious he used his so called good name to get a bunch of orders, hold out as long as he could without looking like a thief so he could get more orders, even post up on ebay to get more orders, then disappear. Maybe contact ebay for some info and address on him. Or paypal. 

There's all these people on here that got screwed plus who knows how many more. This dude better really have planned not to ever surface cuz he's deep in this shit :wow:


----------



## 416impala

I personally don't think he intentionally tried to rob people, he sent me my wheels and others,mine had tires mounted and don't leak and are mint, I'm happy with them and love the look of them, I waited a while and got my order but got my kos separate, adaptors separate,

I think he dug a hole with suppliers and never got caught up,
no money for suppliers or workers = no wheels

not sure why or how he got behind so bad, 

I been here since day one I got no reason to lie,


----------



## THE PETE-STA

phatz said:


> I personally don't think he intentionally tried to rob people, he sent me my wheels and others,mine had tires mounted and don't leak and are mint, I'm happy with them and love the look of them, I waited a while and got my order but got my kos separate, adaptors separate,
> 
> I think he dug a hole with suppliers and never got caught up,
> no money for suppliers or workers = no wheels
> 
> *not sure why or how he got behind so bad,
> *
> I been here since day one I got no reason to lie,



"HUSTLE HARDER" 63 IMPALA.....


----------



## 509Rider

THE PETE-STA said:


> "HUSTLE HARDER" 63 IMPALA.....


Bingo


----------



## rivman

ONE8SEVEN said:


> JD's new number (704) 439-6980


Charlotte, NC #??:squint:


----------



## GT~PLATING

Nah he's in Cali !!!


----------



## MUFASA

GT~PLATING said:


> Nah he's in Cali !!!


:wow:


----------



## THESITUATION

Glad I did not paid dat fool when I was about to buy some knock offs from him and he was calling me none stop and txt in me till last month I told dat fool pay pal only fck JD hope ya homies get ya feria back.


----------



## CoupeDTS

http://tarr.uspto.gov/servlet/tarr?regser=serial&entry=77360192


----------



## CoupeDTS

http://hhdesignsca.com/

even a phone number


----------



## CoupeDTS

*found yalls money*


----------



## juicemen

He boasted proudly how he had over 50k into that ride. Thats alot of sets of wheels!


----------



## harborareaPhil

guess we'll be seeing show cars on stocks.....


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

rivman said:


> Charlotte, NC #??:squint:





CoupeDTS said:


> *found yalls money*


wahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## verde

man i been reading all this n its a shame to see the ZENITH name connected with the bullshit when old man james was alive u never thought twice bout buyin a set of zeniths it was always good business shit back in the day b4 a show if u took ur wheels to him he would clean them for free for you jus because he wanted to keep his zenith customers happy


----------



## CoupeDTS

verde said:


> man i been reading all this n its a shame to see the ZENITH name connected with the bullshit when old man james was alive u never thought twice bout buyin a set of zeniths it was always good business shit back in the day b4 a show if u took ur wheels to him he would clean them for free for you jus because he wanted to keep his zenith customers happy


JD will clean ur wheels too but first needs a deposit put into his bank account


----------



## IMPALA863

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> I wonder what the people think that look at the Z's on their cars?


PROBLY DAM GOOD THING I GOT MINE LOL


----------



## rivman

IMPALA863 said:


> PROBLY DAM GOOD THING I GOT MINE LOL


:yes:


----------



## verde

ha ha yea good thing i got mine before the old guy passed away


----------



## Jack Bauer

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> I wonder what the people think that look at the Z's on their cars?


They probably mad that they paid too much for counterfeit wheels. Even the people that got their wheels STILL GOT RIPPED OFF. cause JD didn't own the name.


----------



## Dawg752

Man if you want the real an TRU Zenith it is called WIRE WHEEL KINGS good people an is real.Mr.Z himself is turning in his grave right now cuzz of his name being drug through the mud.Wire Wheel King sold the name off an took the name they have now.Coming from a man that got his first set of FOUR TIMES GOLD BACK IN 1993 an another set a few years later.An about to get 2 more sets for my 63 an 64 Impala.Keeping it 408%.


----------



## Dawg752

Wire Wheel King has a thread on lay it low to.Youll see Cambell Ca.The ORIGINALS of Zenith Wire Wheels next to San Jose Ca.Not L.A. or Morren or where ever the hell else they say their out of.


----------



## Dawg752

my bad Campbell Ca.


----------



## 562KUSTOMS

and he got paid i sold 63 last year !! & he fucked off that $$$$$$$ were u ask vegas !!!


CoupeDTS said:


> *found yalls money*


----------



## Jack Bauer

562KUSTOMS said:


> and he got paid i sold 63 last year !! & he fucked off that $$$$$$$ were u ask vegas !!!


That's a pretty incomprehensible statement. Please take a deep breath and try again.


----------



## BarneyRubble

Jack Bauer said:


> That's a pretty incomprehensible statement. Please take a deep breath and try again.


x 2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Jack Bauer said:


> That's a pretty incomprehensible statement. Please take a deep breath and try again.


:roflmao:


----------



## IMPALA863

I PERSONALY WUZ GUNNA ORDER SUM BUT I SEEN HIS FEEDBACK,,,I THINK WHAT MITE OF HAPPENED WUZ SINCE HE AINT OWN DA NAME HE PROBABLY GOT INTO SUM PROBLEM OR LAWSUIT AND GOT SUM TIME BUT IDK:dunno: JUZ THROWIN POSSIBILITIES OUT THERE


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

562KUSTOMS said:


> and he got paid i sold 63 last year !! & he fucked off that $$$$$$$ were u ask vegas !!!


sold 63 what?? if anything jd smoked up 63 kilo's of crack holmes..

funny how he had money for that ranfla, but yet jd's truck got jacked


----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## mrcadillac

Seen j.d. at the bar lastnight...he bought out the bar and he kept making it rain!


----------



## 8t4mc

mrcadillac said:


> Seen j.d. at the bar lastnight...he bought out the bar and he kept making it rain!


Hey man! ..If you dont have a dog in this fight why do you feel the need to keep adding your 2 cents..??


----------



## mrcadillac

8t4mc said:


> Hey man! ..If you dont have a dog in this fight why do you feel the need to keep adding your 2 cents..??


I'll cut your dogs balls off and hand them to you patdna... You need to get job..that's what you need to do...word for the day is job j.o.b. hustle harder ever minute of every day you little wimp


----------



## sic713

lmao.. hes just adding comedy to the topic


----------



## BIG RED

Jack Bauer said:


> That's a pretty incomprehensible statement. Please take a deep breath and try again.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## THESITUATION

:drama:


----------



## DanielDucati

mrcadillac said:


> Seen j.d. at the bar lastnight...he bought out the bar and he kept making it rain!


----------



## Jack Tripper

mrcadillac said:


> Seen j.d. at the bar lastnight...he bought out the bar and he kept making it rain!





mrcadillac said:


> I'll cut your dogs balls off and hand them to you patdna... You need to get job..that's what you need to do...word for the day is job j.o.b. hustle harder ever minute of every day you little wimp


bwahahahahahaha:roflmao: you belong it off topic


----------



## ars!n

Jack Tripper said:


> bwahahahahahaha:roflmao: you belong it off topic


he already is  (not me though)


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

botton perro you don't go to OT no more ?


----------



## Bear

:drama: *after this thread and the other one.. guess Ill jus take the road trip to Campbell,CA & do it right when Im ready*


----------



## edgarcarrillo253

Dayton is the only way to go those extra few hundred dollars they cost is for assurance you will get your rims.


----------



## el chevvy

GT~PLATING said:


> Nah he's in Cali !!!


 NOPE HE IS IN COLORADO HIDING @ HIS DADS HOUSE


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Bear said:


> :drama: *after this thread and the other one.. guess Ill jus take the road trip to Campbell,CA & do it right when Im ready*


Good choice you be glad you did


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

edgarcarrillo253 said:


> Dayton is the only way to go those extra few hundred dollars they cost is for assurance you will get your rims.


What if he wants gold ???


----------



## 8t4mc

mrcadillac said:


> I'll cut your dogs balls off and hand them to you patdna... You need to get job..that's what you need to do...word for the day is job j.o.b. hustle harder ever minute of every day you little wimp


yea sure vato.


----------



## 562KUSTOMS

haha BUSTED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


el chevvy said:


> NOPE HE IS IN COLORADO HIDING @ HIS DADS HOUSE


----------



## BarneyRubble

el chevvy said:


> NOPE HE IS IN COLORADO HIDING @ HIS DADS HOUSE


:drama:


----------



## AGUILAR3

CoupeDTS said:


> Something else I just realized. I remember this fall seeing zenith wheels on ebay they were brand new sets however style u wanted them and NO reserve! Seemed 2 good 2 b true but I know I seen some sell for over a grand. Wonder how many he sold there? I'm sure he's fucked when it comes 2 ebay 2. I'm sure there are tons more but I gave up after his 4th account and went ahead and ordered some D's.



Before I bought my D's, I wanted to buy some of JDs wheels so I did my homework on the guy.

JDs seller account 1. *hhdesigns_ca*
JDs seller account 2. *outlaw_2011*
JDs seller account 3. *hhwirewheels2011*
JD's seller account 4. *55-68*

BTW, all are *(no longer registered user)*



Surprisingly enough, he didnt screw anyone on ebay. Most of his sales were made to his own accounts. :rofl:


----------



## CoupeDTS

A guy in the lowrider general topic same as this got took for 1800 on ebay he's from australia and I remember seeing others sell on ebay for 1400 etc. I bet there's more and their feedback won't show up on ebay


----------



## 562KUSTOMS

a guy came to my shop today looking for jd from japan & said jd got him for $30 k !! it was suppose to b a big order !i told him no dice & good luck !


CoupeDTS said:


> A guy in the lowrider general topic same as this got took for 1800 on ebay he's from australia and I remember seeing others sell on ebay for 1400 etc. I bet there's more and their feedback won't show up on ebay


----------



## regal ryda

562KUSTOMS said:


> a guy came to my shop today looking for jd from japan & said jd got him for *$30 k *!! it was suppose to b a big order !i told him no dice & good luck !


FUCK thats who is pissed the fuck off goddamn


----------



## CoupeDTS

He's gone international! Prob got interpol on his ass lol. gonna fuck over some rich ass asians u really better hide harder


----------



## 509Rider

562KUSTOMS said:


> a guy came to my shop today looking for jd from japan & said jd got him for $30 k !! it was suppose to b a big order !i told him no dice & good luck !


Holy shit


----------



## loster87

Wow!!! Hes out of there.


----------



## Jc1chb

Is the HH Design Website still up?


----------



## Jc1chb

Im still pissed off at my loss of 2g's.


----------



## Envious Touch

562KUSTOMS said:


> a guy came to my shop today looking for jd from japan & said jd got him for $30 k !! it was suppose to b a big order !i told him no dice & good luck !


Was it for Locking KO's? I know he sold a sh!t load to someone in Japan right before their disaster. I dont think they were ever shipped, i think they were resold :happysad:


----------



## harborareaPhil

that's some dirty ass shit.....


----------



## CoupeDTS

Jc1chb said:


> Is the HH Design Website still up?


Yep I posted it up awhile back


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

Still has hammer ads on eBay


----------



## Envious Touch




----------



## OGJordan

562KUSTOMS said:


> a guy came to my shop today looking for jd from japan & said jd got him for $30 k !! it was suppose to b a big order !i told him no dice & good luck !


 I knew he was getting legitimate death threats but fuck.


----------



## 509Rider

Shits getting deep as fuck in here


----------



## donz67

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Still has hammer ads on eBay


everyone needs to send him a bunch of messages on ebay......just blow his account up.


----------



## donz67

509Rider said:


> Shits getting deep as fuck in here


yeah its gettin real deep.


----------



## rIdaho

"616 Notifications"!!! Someone's busy?!!! Lol:thumbsup:


----------



## kasem1963

CoupeDTS said:


> He's gone international! Prob got interpol on his ass lol. gonna fuck over some rich ass asians u really better hide harder


:roflmao:


----------



## lowrivi1967

562KUSTOMS said:


> a guy came to my shop today looking for jd from japan & said jd got him for $30 k !! it was suppose to b a big order !i told him no dice & good luck !


:wow:


----------



## DanielDucati

562KUSTOMS said:


> a guy came to my shop today looking for jd from japan & said jd got him for $30 k !! it was suppose to b a big order !i told him no dice & good luck !


If this is true, there comming for blood,carma is always watching.............


----------



## Cali4Lyf

*I hope them Japs get "YAKUZA" on dat azz!:ninja:*


----------



## JustPosting

wasnt his tag line "real rider building for and helping other riders"?


----------



## 562KUSTOMS

anyone out there give that asshole jd some parts for a thunderbird to chrome & polish ?? the chrome guy came by and was asking so if ur looking for your parts give me a call!!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

562KUSTOMS said:


> a guy came to my shop today looking for jd from japan & said jd got him for $30 k !! it was suppose to b a big order !i told him no dice & good luck !


Holy fuckin shit :barf:


----------



## SHOELACES

:no:


----------



## Los1972

He got somebody for $600 on ebay for a fucked up burberry handbag a couple of weeks ago. Glad I didn't order wheels from this guy.


----------



## donz67

562KUSTOMS said:


> anyone out there give that asshole jd some parts for a thunderbird to chrome & polish ?? the chrome guy came by and was asking so if ur looking for your parts give me a call!!!!



this shit is crazy........delgado_hh_2011 is his ebay name. i asked if it was him or jesse sellin the hammers but he wont answer.


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

If i ever see that fat muthafucka


----------



## 87cutty530

Someone messaged me his sons # or some shit... Idk why they message me that shit.. lol


----------



## DanielDucati

JustPosting said:


> wasnt his tag line "real rider building for himself and jacking other riders"?


fixed....


----------



## THESITUATION

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## soldierboy

THE said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


:roflmao:


----------



## Caddieman 805

THE said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


:roflmao:


----------



## IMPALA863

93Brougham530 said:


> Someone messaged me his sons # or some shit... Idk why they message me that shit.. lol


BET U WONT POST IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

maybe buy a hammer on ebay and see where it comes from?? just an idea..if you dont get it then not a big loss...maybe a way to find an address


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

*







*


MAKIN MONEY said:


> no ones gonna do shit, all bark and no bite




*CERTAIN FOLKS CAN'T BITE WHAT THEY DON'T SEE..:nono:
TRUST ME! IF ???? DON'T GET HIS SHIT AS PLANNED AND TALK ABOUT. I GARANTEE JD OR SOMEONE ON HIS SIDE WILL GET BIT AND TRUTH WILL BE KNOWN IT WAS BECAUSE OF HIS FAULTY BIZZNESS.:thumbsdown:
JD... 2 MORE MONDAYS HAS PAST ALREADY AND U STILL HAVEN'T GOT BACK.:nosad:
WHAT PART U DON'T UNDERSTAND U DUMB FUCK..:banghead: MY FOLKS GIRL KNOWS UR EVERY MOVE AND SHE SMILES IN UR FACE WHEN TRUTH IS SHE HATES UR FUCKIN GUTS FOR WHAT EVER REASON.

HELP ME HELP U AVOID ALL THE BULLSHIT AND GET ???? HIS RIMS OR CASH. BECAUSE WHEN THE GOONS ARRIVE TO WHOM EVERS SPOT THERE'S NOTHING I CAN DO HOMIE. :tears: 

MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS *​


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE




----------



## soldierboy

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *CERTAIN FOLKS CAN'T BITE WHAT THEY DON'T SEE..:nono:
> TRUST ME! IF ???? DON'T GET HIS SHIT AS PLANNED AND TALK ABOUT. I GARANTEE JD OR SOMEONE ON HIS SIDE WILL GET BIT AND TRUTH WILL BE KNOWN IT WAS BECAUSE OF HIS FAULTY BIZZNESS.:thumbsdown:
> JD... 2 MORE MONDAYS HAS PAST ALREADY AND U STILL HAVEN'T GOT BACK.:nosad:
> WHAT PART U DON'T UNDERSTAND U DUMB FUCK..:banghead: MY FOLKS GIRL KNOWS UR EVERY MOVE AND SHE SMILES IN UR FACE WHEN TRUTH IS SHE HATES UR FUCKIN GUTS FOR WHAT EVER REASON.
> 
> HELP ME HELP U AVOID ALL THE BULLSHIT AND GET ???? HIS RIMS OR CASH. BECAUSE WHEN THE GOONS ARRIVE TO WHOM EVERS SPOT THERE'S NOTHING I CAN DO HOMIE. :tears:
> 
> MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS *​


post up his info so he know you aint bullshitn

otherwise he probably chilln like


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

he is easy to find,i posted awhile back he has a couple of new addresses where bills are being paid,he even switched cellphone providers and he is using someone elses line of credit with sprint so it wont come back to him,but since we live in a digital era he failed to realize that he used that person and others as references when he appplied for a commercial bank loan in nov. he got denied obviously...



his license number is online as public records,with that alone you can do plenty of damage

tic.......toc.......tic...........toc....


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

orientalmontecarlo said:


> he is easy to find,i posted awhile back he has a couple of new addresses where bills are being paid,he even switched cellphone providers and he is using someone elses line of credit with sprint so it wont come back to him,but since we live in a digital era he failed to realize that he used that person and others as references when he appplied for a commercial bank loan in nov. he got denied obviously...
> 
> 
> 
> his license number is online as public records,with that alone you can do plenty of damage
> 
> tic.......toc.......tic...........toc....


----------



## westcoastlowrider

orientalmontecarlo said:


> he is easy to find,i posted awhile back he has a couple of new addresses where bills are being paid,he even switched cellphone providers and he is using someone elses line of credit with sprint so it wont come back to him,but since we live in a digital era he failed to realize that he used that person and others as references when he appplied for a commercial bank loan in nov. he got denied obviously...
> 
> 
> 
> his license number is online as public records,with that alone you can do plenty of damage
> 
> tic.......toc.......tic...........toc....


:shocked:


----------



## rivman

AWE SHEEEEIT!!


----------



## sic713

shit gettin deep..


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

sic713 said:


> shit gettin deep..


Thats what she said. 

LMAO

what's up Sickness.


----------



## harborareaPhil

funny how some guys keep 'hope' alive.....thinking they'll get their rims....:rofl:


----------



## donz67

harborareaPhil said:


> funny how some guys keep 'hope' alive.....thinking they'll get their rims....:rofl:


If anyone thinks theyre getting their rims or their money, theyre retarded :loco:


----------



## juicemen

I got my shit..the next day with a tracking number... and an apology at that. It helps to have a homie with a law degree . I work too hard for my money, those fuckers weren't running off with mine! I knew these fools were up to no good when we hit the year mark. I live so far away I think they had me played..but that wasn't the case


----------



## martinmendez

CoupeDTS said:


> A guy in the lowrider general topic same as this got took for 1800 on ebay he's from australia and I remember seeing others sell on ebay for 1400 etc. I bet there's more and their feedback won't show up on ebay


His hh design got banned from eBay for not delivering . 
Next step is small claims court .I am going to have some fun with john delgado.


----------



## ars!n

juicemen said:


> I got my shit..the next day with a tracking number... and an apology at that. It helps to have a homie with a law degree . I work too hard for my money, those fuckers weren't running off with mine! I knew these fools were up to no good when we hit the year mark. I live so far away I think they had me played..but that wasn't the case


anything the lawyer said to help out the homies that haven't gotten thier shit?


----------



## mrcadillac

Just came back ... I got banned for speaking in the j.d topic.... I think j.d is a mod


----------



## ars!n

mrcadillac said:


> Just came back ... I got banned for speaking in the j.d topic.... I think j.d is a mod


some people have no sense of humor


----------



## sic713

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Thats what she said.
> 
> LMAO
> 
> what's up Sickness.


what up bro..


----------



## BIG RED

juicemen said:


> I got my shit..the next day with a tracking number... and an apology at that. It helps to have a homie with a law degree . I work too hard for my money, those fuckers weren't running off with mine! I knew these fools were up to no good when we hit the year mark. I live so far away I think they had me played..but that wasn't the case


Your homie want to make some cash. With the amount of guys that got fucked on here I'm sure he could put together a class action suite for a fee.


----------



## Mr Buckworth

TTT


----------



## Mr Buckworth

Me: you in the back with that bald head, what would you like to be when you grow up?

JD: my name is JD


Me: alright JD, what would you like to be when you grow up?


JD: I wanna be a mutha fuckin hustle harder, ya better ax sumbody


----------



## BIG RED

^^^^ Ahh mrcadillac got himself a new name??


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

orientalmontecarlo said:


> he is easy to find,i posted awhile back he has a couple of new addresses where bills are being paid,he even switched cellphone providers and he is using someone elses line of credit with sprint so it wont come back to him,but since we live in a digital era he failed to realize that he used that person and others as references when he appplied for a commercial bank loan in nov. he got denied obviously...
> 
> 
> 
> his license number is online as public records,with that alone you can do plenty of damage
> 
> tic.......toc.......tic...........toc....



*SMART MAN...
I SEE U UR ON UR JOB RIGHT ALONG WITH ????
IT'S NOT WHAT U KNOW IT'S WHO U KNOW. 
THANK GOD TO THE DIGITAL ERA..:worship:*


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

orientalmontecarlo said:


> and so yall know Jd lurks in this thread late night early morning on his sprint smartphone and hes still in california:drama:keep erasing my posts and YOU will have some info posted that not even you can buck or erase


:wow:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

...so mods still in here doin work huh??


----------



## baggedout81

:wow:


----------



## DanielDucati

Yessir!But what we dont understand Is "Why???"..........maybe payola :dunno:


CADILLAC PIMPN said:


> ...so mods still in here doin work huh??


----------



## IN YA MOUF

moved to FL??
http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/clo/2830608279.html


----------



## CoupeDTS

IN YA MOUF said:


> moved to FL??
> http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/clo/2830608279.html


Or he stole that trademarked name too :roflmao:


----------



## soldierboy

so why is eryone gettuin banned over this fukn guy and why do topics keep disapearing shit maybe JD IS A MOD on here


----------



## baggedout81

DanielDucati said:


> Yessir!But what we dont understand Is "Why???"..........maybe payola :dunno:


DAM banned!!!! Ducati down ass cat.




Guess im next for posting this.........................................


----------



## 562KUSTOMS

x 2


CoupeDTS said:


> Or he stole that trademarked name too :roflmao:


----------



## donz67

CoupeDTS said:


> Or he stole that trademarked name too :roflmao:


Shit he might have. If I remember right HH apparel was around before JD started Hu steal Harder designs.


----------



## Big Hollywood

Deesamn... Ducati was cool. I thought this was a forum FOR lowriders, BY lowriders. Then cats come and jack the lowriders for major bank, and the moderators ban everyone BUT the dude jacking? Seriously? That *** JD was no lowrider. And no mod that bans cats like Ducati is a true, bonafide lowrider. There's only 1 mod I know that was close with JD and he is a copper. Coincidence? naaaah


----------



## 509Rider

Why the fuck was Ducati banned?


----------



## JustCruisin

509Rider said:


> Why the fuck was Ducati banned?


My guess would be Offtopic shenanigans...


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

Big Hollywood said:


> Deesamn... Ducati was cool. I thought this was a forum FOR lowriders, BY lowriders. Then cats come and jack the lowriders for major bank, and the moderators ban everyone BUT the dude jacking? Seriously? That *** JD was no lowrider. And no mod that bans cats like Ducati is a true, bonafide lowrider. There's only 1 mod I know that was close with JD and he is a copper. Coincidence? naaaah


:thumbsdown:


----------



## AzRoadMonster

:thumbsdown:


----------



## ars!n

Big Hollywood said:


> Deesamn... *Ducati was cool*. I thought this was a forum FOR lowriders, BY lowriders. Then cats come and jack the lowriders for major bank, and the moderators ban everyone BUT the dude jacking? Seriously? That *** JD was no lowrider. And no mod that bans cats like Ducati is a true, bonafide lowrider. There's only 1 mod I know that was close with JD and he is a copper. Coincidence? naaaah


x20000


----------



## CoupeDTS

Big Hollywood said:


> Deesamn... Ducati was cool. I thought this was a forum FOR lowriders, BY lowriders. Then cats come and jack the lowriders for major bank, and the moderators ban everyone BUT the dude jacking? Seriously? That *** JD was no lowrider. And no mod that bans cats like Ducati is a true, bonafide lowrider. There's only 1 mod I know that was close with JD and he is a copper. Coincidence? naaaah


Do real lowriders claim they have a made up chapter of USO and make threatening comments about it? Lol. Apparently someone didn't like his actions. Or do you stand up for that sort of thing. If someone went around claiming they were in your club? Someone didn't find it funny. And most the time people get warned before they are banned and people don't stop shit so they get banned. I thought ducati was ok in certain forums too but I don't go to off topic and that's where most people get caught up.

Ducati's rebuttal to claiming USO:
Im in these streets everyday bangin my lowlow........Me, Robert ,Andy Perez,and Miguel started The phoenix Uso chapter In 1996 without even meeting Kita or Jae....We didnt meet them till 1999.....but by that time we already had 37 members and 19 show cars and the rest were clean street rides(all USO plaqued up)...Me and andy disbanned the club for a few reasons in 2001...and these minitruck driving white boys decided to get into lowriding and started it back up in 2006(I have nothing personal against them,,I love everybody from USO)....Ive been flying a plaque in all my cars since 1996 ,I am all uso in and out......and when I went over the Phoenix Chapters and went straight to Kita they(Uso Phoenix) got pissed along with a few other folks.. and threw a hissy fit over me starting another USO(Mesa,Az Chapter)....Kita told me yesterday over the phone to go ahead and do it,gave me the green light and blessing to start the Mesa Chapter of USO.....Im not a bullshitter nor do I lie...USO Mesa Chapter Is comming....I already have paid to have the plaques/Shirts made and I have more than 10 Real street ryders behind me. 

I didn't ban him that's between him and the mod, not anyone else on here to bash the mods about it.

1 problem I think is people don't fully know reasons you can be banned. Most know the obvious but did you know talking shit to a mod is ban worthy? I suspect only extreme cases result in bans tho. And then people get banned and think that person is a good guy well maybe you didn't know everything they've been doing. Since you can't see why they were banned you think its injustice. When chuck would get banned nobody asked why lol. If ur gonna complain about the system get edjumicated on it first  robledo was banned for being himself as usual and pressing someones buttons. People aren't banned for no reason. I only ban spammers and people that post gay pictures so don't blame me for all this lol


----------



## Jack Tripper

Big Hollywood said:


> Deesamn... Ducati was cool. I thought this was a forum FOR lowriders, BY lowriders. Then cats come and jack the lowriders for major bank, and the moderators ban everyone BUT the dude jacking? Seriously? That *** JD was no lowrider. And no mod that bans cats like Ducati is a true, bonafide lowrider. *There's only 1 mod I know that was close with JD and he is a copper. Coincidence? naaaah*


That's where you are wrong.

Mr Impala was the mod deleting shit for JD.

Fuck JD and Brent. It is what it is.


----------



## 509Rider

Jack Tripper said:


> That's where you are wrong.
> 
> Mr Impala was the mod deleting shit for JD.
> 
> Fuck JD and Brent. It is what it is.


I see a banning coming soon :0


----------



## ars!n

509Rider said:


> I see a banning coming soon :0


won't be anyone left on LIL. All the members gon get banned hno:


----------



## plague

It's not a mods fault people were gonna buy from him anyway I been saying this guy was a crook years ago I never got banned, but people would have his back now ask them were are there wheels, people so pissed off at a mod erasing post I seen in the other topic a wheel dealer that is a sponsor on the wheel furum admitted to supplying him with parts for zenith of ca wheels and when he stopped sending parts but as long as he was paid it's okay that's a big red flag but he chose not to tell this info until he shut down everything, you wanna blame someone blame them not a mod, but like I said people were gonna buy from him anyway no matter what one person said or did


----------



## CoupeDTS

plague said:


> It's not a mods fault people were gonna buy from him anyway I been saying this guy was a crook years ago I never got banned, but people would have his back now ask them were are there wheels, people so pissed off at a mod erasing post I seen in the other topic a wheel dealer that is a sponsor on the wheel furum admitted to supplying him with parts for zenith of ca wheels and when he stopped sending parts but as long as he was paid it's okay that's a big red flag but he chose not to tell this info until he shut down everything, you wanna blame someone blame them not a mod, but like I said people were gonna buy from him anyway no matter what one person said or did


 lol ya that was strange. But if u talk to wheel dealers they know all that's goin on in their line of work the rumors get around fast, but some business men don't choose to bash their competition they just go about their business and I can see that side too


----------



## KRYSTALMETHTWEAKER

Jack Tripper said:


> That's where you are wrong.
> 
> Mr Impala was the mod deleting shit for JD.
> 
> Fuck JD and Brent. It is what it is.



The Truth Shall Set You Free my brother...........


----------



## ars!n

plague said:


> It's not a mods fault people were gonna buy from him anyway I been saying this guy was a crook years ago I never got banned, but people would have his back now ask them were are there wheels, people so pissed off at a mod erasing post I seen in the other topic a wheel dealer that is a sponsor on the wheel furum admitted to supplying him with parts for zenith of ca wheels and when he stopped sending parts but as long as he was paid it's okay that's a big red flag but he chose not to tell this info until he shut down everything, you wanna blame someone blame them not a mod, but like I said people were gonna buy from him anyway no matter what one person said or did


It's bad business to go on a forum and bash another dealer over "rumors". It has been done to the "sponsor" and several people asked to keep it civil. I think what people are talking previously was the posts about people bitching about JD's business practice then said thread would get deleted. So you would have people confused on wether the complaints were legit or not. It wasn't until he dug a whole so deep that the certain mod stopped delteing the threads about JD that people were able to make a connection when SEVERAL buyers had the same complaint. 

Had that shit not got deleted, whe know's how many people would have continued to buy from him knowing what they know. But they weren't able to make a fair conclusions because the posts being delted and those that weren't gave off a bias perception. And that anyone that complained about JD were just "haters".... No one is saying what happened is a mods fault, but shit could have been prevented if all the information was left on this site fpr everyone to read instead of selectively being deleted.


----------



## 84solis

Jack Tripper said:


> That's where you are wrong.
> 
> Mr Impala was the mod deleting shit for JD.
> 
> Fuck JD and Brent. It is what it is.


 this guy speaking the truth!!


----------



## plague

CoupeDTS said:


> lol ya that was strange. But if u talk to wheel dealers they know all that's goin on in their line of work the rumors get around fast, but some business men don't choose to bash their competition they just go about their business and I can see that side too


What I'm sayin is not bashin fellow wheel dealers, but Cadillac don't call ford for parts that's a big red flag but didn't say anything cause they were getting paid that's the problem I have


----------



## 509Rider

plague said:


> What I'm sayin is not bashin fellow wheel dealers, but Cadillac don't call ford for parts that's a big red flag but didn't say anything cause they were getting paid that's the problem I have


Word


----------



## REV. chuck

plague said:


> It's not a mods fault people were gonna buy from him anyway I been saying this guy was a crook years ago I never got banned, but people would have his back now ask them were are there wheels, people so pissed off at a mod erasing post I seen in the other topic a wheel dealer that is a sponsor on the wheel furum admitted to supplying him with parts for zenith of ca wheels and when he stopped sending parts but as long as he was paid it's okay that's a big red flag but he chose not to tell this info until he shut down everything, you wanna blame someone blame them not a mod, but like I said people were gonna buy from him anyway no matter what one person said or did


all them nut riders that were hard on his shit for selling bad ass wheels (chinas with zenith badges glued on) are the ones who got ripped off 

thats what i find funnier then anything else in all of this


----------



## 64sub

CoupeDTS said:


> Do real lowriders claim they have a made up chapter of USO and make threatening comments about it? Lol. Apparently someone didn't like his actions. Or do you stand up for that sort of thing. If someone went around claiming they were in your club? Someone didn't find it funny. And most the time people get warned before they are banned and people don't stop shit so they get banned. I thought ducati was ok in certain forums too but I don't go to off topic and that's where most people get caught up.
> 
> Ducati's rebuttal to claiming USO:
> Im in these streets everyday bangin my lowlow........Me, Robert ,Andy Perez,and Miguel started The phoenix Uso chapter In 1996 without even meeting Kita or Jae....We didnt meet them till 1999.....but by that time we already had 37 members and 19 show cars and the rest were clean street rides(all USO plaqued up)...Me and andy disbanned the club for a few reasons in 2001...and these minitruck driving white boys decided to get into lowriding and started it back up in 2006(I have nothing personal against them,,I love everybody from USO)....Ive been flying a plaque in all my cars since 1996 ,I am all uso in and out......and when I went over the Phoenix Chapters and went straight to Kita they(Uso Phoenix) got pissed along with a few other folks.. and threw a hissy fit over me starting another USO(Mesa,Az Chapter)....Kita told me yesterday over the phone to go ahead and do it,gave me the green light and blessing to start the Mesa Chapter of USO.....Im not a bullshitter nor do I lie...USO Mesa Chapter Is comming....I already have paid to have the plaques/Shirts made and I have more than 10 Real street ryders behind me.
> 
> I didn't ban him that's between him and the mod, not anyone else on here to bash the mods about it.
> 
> 1 problem I think is people don't fully know reasons you can be banned. Most know the obvious but did you know talking shit to a mod is ban worthy? I suspect only extreme cases result in bans tho. And then people get banned and think that person is a good guy well maybe you didn't know everything they've been doing. Since you can't see why they were banned you think its injustice. When chuck would get banned nobody asked why lol. If ur gonna complain about the system get edjumicated on it first  robledo was banned for being himself as usual and pressing someones buttons. People aren't banned for no reason. I only ban spammers and people that post gay pictures so don't blame me for all this lol


First, i have never owned a mini truck, second, white boys??? , USO has no color lines, real USO'S know and live this , and three there may be a mesa chapter some day but daniel will not be part of it, he is not what USO is about, its family not talking bad about someones race or vehical, and i have been building and driving lowriders since i got a drivers license , USO4LIFE


----------



## REV. chuck

64sub said:


> First, i have never owned a mini truck, second, white boys??? , USO has no color lines, real USO'S know and live this , and three there may be a mesa chapter some day but daniel will not be part of it, he is not what USO is about, its family not talking bad about someones race or vehical, and i have been building and driving lowriders since i got a drivers license , USO4LIFE


is that an old burban draggin in your avi?


----------



## 64sub

REV. chuck said:


> is that an old burban draggin in your avi?


yep , its a 64 my family has owned since new, did that for a local photo shoot


----------



## gzking

REV. chuck said:


> is that an old burban draggin in your avi?


 yes sir 64 suburban


----------



## JustPosting

:drama:


----------



## Envious Touch

Did someone call me ford??


----------



## REV. chuck

64sub said:


> yep , its a 64 my family has owned since new, did that for a local photo shoot


thats a bad ass shot got a bigger picture? looks like titanium



Envious Touch said:


> Did someone call me ford??


as long as they dont call ya jd lol


----------



## 64sub

REV. chuck said:


> thats a bad ass shot got a bigger picture? looks like titanium
> 
> 
> 
> as long as they dont call ya jd lol


ill try and find a bigger pic, im actually about to redo the whole truck and ill probably do it again, ya titainium :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck

64sub said:


> ill try and find a bigger pic, im actually about to redo the whole truck and ill probably do it again, ya titainium :thumbsup:


thats bad ass 

most people are afraid to drag


----------



## OGJordan

CoupeDTS said:


> Do real lowriders claim they have a made up chapter of USO and make threatening comments about it? Lol. Apparently someone didn't like his actions. Or do you stand up for that sort of thing. If someone went around claiming they were in your club? Someone didn't find it funny. And most the time people get warned before they are banned and people don't stop shit so they get banned. I thought ducati was ok in certain forums too but I don't go to off topic and that's where most people get caught up.
> 
> Ducati's rebuttal to claiming USO:
> Im in these streets everyday bangin my lowlow........Me, Robert ,Andy Perez,and Miguel started The phoenix Uso chapter In 1996 without even meeting Kita or Jae....We didnt meet them till 1999.....but by that time we already had 37 members and 19 show cars and the rest were clean street rides(all USO plaqued up)...Me and andy disbanned the club for a few reasons in 2001...and these minitruck driving white boys decided to get into lowriding and started it back up in 2006(I have nothing personal against them,,I love everybody from USO)....Ive been flying a plaque in all my cars since 1996 ,I am all uso in and out......and when I went over the Phoenix Chapters and went straight to Kita they(Uso Phoenix) got pissed along with a few other folks.. and threw a hissy fit over me starting another USO(Mesa,Az Chapter)....Kita told me yesterday over the phone to go ahead and do it,gave me the green light and blessing to start the Mesa Chapter of USO.....Im not a bullshitter nor do I lie...USO Mesa Chapter Is comming....I already have paid to have the plaques/Shirts made and I have more than 10 Real street ryders behind me.
> 
> I didn't ban him that's between him and the mod, not anyone else on here to bash the mods about it.
> 
> 1 problem I think is people don't fully know reasons you can be banned. Most know the obvious but did you know talking shit to a mod is ban worthy? I suspect only extreme cases result in bans tho. And then people get banned and think that person is a good guy well maybe you didn't know everything they've been doing. Since you can't see why they were banned you think its injustice. When chuck would get banned nobody asked why lol. If ur gonna complain about the system get edjumicated on it first  robledo was banned for being himself as usual and pressing someones buttons. People aren't banned for no reason. I only ban spammers and people that post gay pictures so don't blame me for all this lol


THANKS FOR POSTING THIS COUPE, WE REALLY APPRECIATE IT.

I'm not sure why this is anyone's business but since it seems to be a hot topic today.... I was the one who banned DD. It was a club decision. IF these lies were true then there would be a few things to clear up. 1) Flying a plaque since 96? That's a lot of missing banquet fees. 2) The structure of our club dictates there is NO WAY to "go over someone's head" to start a chapter. You MUST go through the Regional President first which just so happens to be in the real Phoenix Chapter. 3)It is IMPOSSIBLE to pay for shirts or plaques without going through our CEO. I contacted him seconds before I banned the account to see what the final decision would be. AGAIN, IT IS IMPOSSIBLE TO START A CHAPTER WITHOUT APPROVAL OF YOUR REGIONAL PRESIDENT, PERIOD. This had nothing to do with me as this was not in my region, I was simply carrying out club wishes. I was not aware this was even a situation until yesterday when I was asked to take care of the Layitlow side of it. The rest will be handled accordingly. I really had no issues or problems with anyone involved until this all happened.

And to address anyone as "these white boys" is 100% the opposite of what USO is about. This whole club is based on "No Color Lines". To go about ANYTHING in the manner that this is being handled is the opposite of what USO is about. And to be stirring this garbage up when Kita is going through losing his Mother is completely unacceptable. MULTIPLE people have tried to contact this guy apparently to no avail. This is not our problem, and definitely not my problem, but it is his problem.

I REALLY hate to even put this on here because it's not really public business. But I'm tired of the PMs and questions. This is a final decision. This is how it's going to be until, as I put in my original statement Kita, Robert AND James tell me it's OK to reverse it. If that decision is made then by all mean good luck turning your fantasy chapter into reality. I think I'll go get some Lifestyle plaques made and pretend I'm starting a Lifestyle chapter.

I WILL NOT address it anymore. My club WILL NOT address it anymore. We will not argue or explain ourselves. Period. So drop it.


----------



## 509Rider

OGJordan said:


> THANKS FOR POSTING THIS COUPE, WE REALLY APPRECIATE IT.
> 
> I'm not sure why this is anyone's business but since it seems to be a hot topic today.... I was the one who banned DD. It was a club decision. IF these lies were true then there would be a few things to clear up. 1) Flying a plaque since 96? That's a lot of missing banquet fees. 2) The structure of our club dictates there is NO WAY to "go over someone's head" to start a chapter. You MUST go through the Regional President first which just so happens to be in the real Phoenix Chapter. 3)It is IMPOSSIBLE to pay for shirts or plaques without going through our CEO. I contacted him seconds before I banned the account to see what the final decision would be. AGAIN, IT IS IMPOSSIBLE TO START A CHAPTER WITHOUT APPROVAL OF YOUR REGIONAL PRESIDENT, PERIOD. This had nothing to do with me as this was not in my region, I was simply carrying out club wishes. I was not aware this was even a situation until yesterday when I was asked to take care of the Layitlow side of it. The rest will be handled accordingly. I really had no issues or problems with anyone involved until this all happened.
> 
> And to address anyone as "these white boys" is 100% the opposite of what USO is about. This whole club is based on "No Color Lines". To go about ANYTHING in the manner that this is being handled is the opposite of what USO is about. And to be stirring this garbage up when Kita is going through losing his Mother is completely unacceptable. MULTIPLE people have tried to contact this guy apparently to no avail. This is not our problem, and definitely not my problem, but it is his problem.
> 
> I REALLY hate to even put this on here because it's not really public business. But I'm tired of the PMs and questions. This is a final decision. This is how it's going to be until, as I put in my original statement Kita, Robert AND James tell me it's OK to reverse it. If that decision is made then by all mean good luck turning your fantasy chapter into reality. I think I'll go get some Lifestyle plaques made and pretend I'm starting a Lifestyle chapter.
> 
> I WILL NOT address it anymore. My club WILL NOT address it anymore. We will not argue or explain ourselves. Period. So drop it.


That's crazy shit bro, Daniel always seemed cool but starting a chapter without concent is extremely disrespectful. And anybody that knowS anything can say UCE has no color lines, fact.


----------



## REV. chuck

OGJordan said:


> THANKS FOR POSTING THIS COUPE, WE REALLY APPRECIATE IT.
> 
> I'm not sure why this is anyone's business but since it seems to be a hot topic today.... I was the one who banned DD. It was a club decision. IF these lies were true then there would be a few things to clear up. 1) Flying a plaque since 96? That's a lot of missing banquet fees. 2) The structure of our club dictates there is NO WAY to "go over someone's head" to start a chapter. You MUST go through the Regional President first which just so happens to be in the real Phoenix Chapter. 3)It is IMPOSSIBLE to pay for shirts or plaques without going through our CEO. I contacted him seconds before I banned the account to see what the final decision would be. AGAIN, IT IS IMPOSSIBLE TO START A CHAPTER WITHOUT APPROVAL OF YOUR REGIONAL PRESIDENT, PERIOD. This had nothing to do with me as this was not in my region, I was simply carrying out club wishes. I was not aware this was even a situation until yesterday when I was asked to take care of the Layitlow side of it. The rest will be handled accordingly. I really had no issues or problems with anyone involved until this all happened.
> 
> And to address anyone as "these white boys" is 100% the opposite of what USO is about. This whole club is based on "No Color Lines". To go about ANYTHING in the manner that this is being handled is the opposite of what USO is about. And to be stirring this garbage up when Kita is going through losing his Mother is completely unacceptable. MULTIPLE people have tried to contact this guy apparently to no avail. This is not our problem, and definitely not my problem, but it is his problem.
> 
> I REALLY hate to even put this on here because it's not really public business. But I'm tired of the PMs and questions. This is a final decision. This is how it's going to be until, as I put in my original statement Kita, Robert AND James tell me it's OK to reverse it. If that decision is made then by all mean good luck turning your fantasy chapter into reality. I think I'll go get some Lifestyle plaques made and pretend I'm starting a Lifestyle chapter.
> 
> I WILL NOT address it anymore. My club WILL NOT address it anymore. We will not argue or explain ourselves. Period. So drop it.


banning people over club politics is an abuse of power 


if he didnt violate forum rules he shouldnt be banned. i like you man but that was over stepping.


----------



## ars!n

OGJordan said:


> THANKS FOR POSTING THIS COUPE, WE REALLY APPRECIATE IT.
> 
> I'm not sure why this is anyone's business but since it seems to be a hot topic today.... I was the one who banned DD. It was a club decision. IF these lies were true then there would be a few things to clear up. 1) Flying a plaque since 96? That's a lot of missing banquet fees. 2) The structure of our club dictates there is NO WAY to "go over someone's head" to start a chapter. You MUST go through the Regional President first which just so happens to be in the real Phoenix Chapter. 3)It is IMPOSSIBLE to pay for shirts or plaques without going through our CEO. I contacted him seconds before I banned the account to see what the final decision would be. AGAIN, IT IS IMPOSSIBLE TO START A CHAPTER WITHOUT APPROVAL OF YOUR REGIONAL PRESIDENT, PERIOD. This had nothing to do with me as this was not in my region, I was simply carrying out club wishes. I was not aware this was even a situation until yesterday when I was asked to take care of the Layitlow side of it. The rest will be handled accordingly. I really had no issues or problems with anyone involved until this all happened.
> 
> And to address anyone as "these white boys" is 100% the opposite of what USO is about. This whole club is based on "No Color Lines". To go about ANYTHING in the manner that this is being handled is the opposite of what USO is about. And to be stirring this garbage up when Kita is going through losing his Mother is completely unacceptable. MULTIPLE people have tried to contact this guy apparently to no avail. This is not our problem, and definitely not my problem, but it is his problem.
> 
> I REALLY hate to even put this on here because it's not really public business. But I'm tired of the PMs and questions. This is a final decision. This is how it's going to be until, as I put in my original statement Kita, Robert AND James tell me it's OK to reverse it. If that decision is made then by all mean good luck turning your fantasy chapter into reality. I think I'll go get some Lifestyle plaques made and pretend I'm starting a Lifestyle chapter.
> 
> I WILL NOT address it anymore. My club WILL NOT address it anymore. We will not argue or explain ourselves. Period. So drop it.


Damn. Sorry to hear about Kita's mother. I think most of assumed (yes I know the saying about assuming) that it was over the JD shit. If I contributed to that, I applogize.


----------



## Big Hollywood

REV. chuck said:


> banning people over club politics is an abuse of power
> 
> 
> if he didnt violate forum rules he shouldnt be banned. i like you man but that was over stepping.


this cat's right.


----------



## Big Hollywood

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> :thumbsdown:


:finger:


----------



## REV. chuck

i completely understand though and dont think any less of the man for it. if nothing else garners more respect imo for standing behind his club like that and then coming right out and telling people he did it


----------



## loster87

REV. chuck said:


> banning people over club politics is an abuse of power
> 
> 
> if he didnt violate forum rules he shouldnt be banned. i like you man but that was over stepping.


Thats true.he shouldnt of got banned for that reason.


----------



## vertex

loster87 said:


> Thats true.he shouldnt of got banned for that reason.


Agreed. Mods should not use their powers to push personal or club agendas. That's horse shit.


----------



## lowdeville

vertex said:


> Agreed. Mods should not use their powers to push personal or club agendas. That's horse shit.


:thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13

Not that I disagree but damn subject totaly changed......


----------



## CheeseburgerWalrus

Fuck this place


----------



## BIG MARC

CoupeDTS said:


> Do real lowriders claim they have a made up chapter of USO and make threatening comments about it? Lol. Apparently someone didn't like his actions. Or do you stand up for that sort of thing. If someone went around claiming they were in your club? Someone didn't find it funny. And most the time people get warned before they are banned and people don't stop shit so they get banned. I thought ducati was ok in certain forums too but I don't go to off topic and that's where most people get caught up.
> 
> Ducati's rebuttal to claiming USO:
> Im in these streets everyday bangin my lowlow........Me, Robert ,Andy Perez,and Miguel started The phoenix Uso chapter In 1996 without even meeting Kita or Jae....We didnt meet them till 1999.....but by that time we already had 37 members and 19 show cars and the rest were clean street rides(all USO plaqued up)...Me and andy disbanned the club for a few reasons in 2001...and these minitruck driving white boys decided to get into lowriding and started it back up in 2006(I have nothing personal against them,,I love everybody from USO)....Ive been flying a plaque in all my cars since 1996 ,I am all uso in and out......and when I went over the Phoenix Chapters and went straight to Kita they(Uso Phoenix) got pissed along with a few other folks.. and threw a hissy fit over me starting another USO(Mesa,Az Chapter)....Kita told me yesterday over the phone to go ahead and do it,gave me the green light and blessing to start the Mesa Chapter of USO.....Im not a bullshitter nor do I lie...USO Mesa Chapter Is comming....I already have paid to have the plaques/Shirts made and I have more than 10 Real street ryders behind me.
> 
> I didn't ban him that's between him and the mod, not anyone else on here to bash the mods about it.
> 
> 1 problem I think is people don't fully know reasons you can be banned. Most know the obvious but did you know talking shit to a mod is ban worthy? I suspect only extreme cases result in bans tho. And then people get banned and think that person is a good guy well maybe you didn't know everything they've been doing. Since you can't see why they were banned you think its injustice. When chuck would get banned nobody asked why lol. If ur gonna complain about the system get edjumicated on it first  robledo was banned for being himself as usual and pressing someones buttons. People aren't banned for no reason. I only ban spammers and people that post gay pictures so don't blame me for all this lol


I pm'd Daniel and left my # for him to call...he never did,an USO member whether current or used to be knows the rules and conduct,does not have the authority to fly a plaque w/o consent nor do you start a chapter w/o ever meeting w/the founder,ceo or regional.It's bogus and Kita never heard of him nor should he have been flying a plaque especially if the chapter was shutdown and his car is not up to par.Every1 has their own opinion and these are our rules he should know that.OG Jordan acted and handled himself well on behalf of this family.

It's a different story if he wanted to (re)join the club whichever it is but he took the wrong route which might have ruined his chances.DD,I know you're reading this Kita is my cuzzn and asked me to found out who you are,why would he do that if he should've already knew you?You are in violation,do not prey on his kindness to find your way in or talk like it's in motion.Should've went thru the proper chanels and why start a Mesa Ch if Phx is 30min away?


----------



## Big Hollywood

BIG MARC said:


> I pm'd Daniel and left my # for him to call...he never did,an USO member whether current or used to be knows the rules and conduct,does not have the authority to fly a plaque w/o consent nor do you start a chapter w/o ever meeting w/the founder,ceo or regional.It's bogus and Kita never heard of him nor should he have been flying a plaque especially if the chapter was shutdown and his car is not up to par.Every1 has their own opinion and these are our rules he should know that.OG Jordan acted and handled himself well on behalf of this family.
> 
> It's a different story if he wanted to (re)join the club whichever it is but he took the wrong route which might have ruined his chances.DD,I know you're reading this Kita is my cuzzn and asked me to found out who you are,why would he do that if he should've already knew you?You are in violation,do not prey on his kindness to find your way in or talk like it's in motion.Should've went thru the proper chanels and why start a Mesa Ch if Phx is 30min away?


Keep your club business private.


----------



## Big Hollywood

Anyhow to get back on the fucking topic, the moral of this thread is to buy Daytons, or from Wire Wheel Kings


----------



## rivman

Daytons it is!


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

ars!n said:


> It's bad business to go on a forum and bash another dealer over "rumors". It has been done to the "sponsor" and several people asked to keep it civil. I think what people are talking previously was the posts about people bitching about JD's business practice then said thread would get deleted. So you would have people confused on wether the complaints were legit or not. It wasn't until he dug a whole so deep that the certain mod stopped delteing the threads about JD that people were able to make a connection when SEVERAL buyers had the same complaint.
> 
> Had that shit not got deleted, whe know's how many people would have continued to buy from him knowing what they know. But they weren't able to make a fair conclusions because the posts being delted and those that weren't gave off a bias perception. And that anyone that complained about JD were just "haters".... No one is saying what happened is a mods fault, but shit could have been prevented if all the information was left on this site fpr everyone to read instead of selectively being deleted.


*QFT*

I never really seen any complaints about JD before I bought wheels. A lil shit talking but nothing major like now. Id see pics of wheels being done every so often on his topics so I thought dude was ok. I see people saying "well everyone was warned or told" but there was never an actual topic stating not to buy from him etc etc. like this one after many people where burned. Me included.


----------



## Bart

I ordered a dayton ko. And its been over 2 months havent receieved nothin. I keep calling and the stupid old man keeps telling me this week. But then again that was just one dayton ko


----------



## rivman

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> *QFT*
> 
> I never really seen any complaints about JD before I bought wheels. A lil shit talking but nothing major like now. Id see pics of wheels being done every so often on his topics so I thought dude was ok. I see people saying "well everyone was warned or told" but there was never an actual topic stating not to buy from him etc etc. like this one after many people where burned. Me included.


I got mine before shit started flying. 

And I agree e you 100% on not ever seeing a warning topic!

Like you said, I'd see a couple rifs between JD n a customer but nothing major and not much to make an educated opinion based on said rifs.


----------



## LostInSanPedro

what was going on was that someone would complain and JD would come out talking shit to the customer instead of handling the problem, thats an indicator in itself, just not one regarding the quality of the product.


----------



## 509Rider

Ya when my wheels cracked all he did was blame me and all the nutriders talked shit, maybe my shit was chinas


----------



## BIG RED

509Rider said:


> Ya when my wheels cracked all he did was blame me and all the nutriders talked shit, maybe my shit was chinas


Ya it's your fault. I'm sure the guy who mounted your tires fucked the seal which put to much stress on the barrel and that's why it cracked. 

And you should have just been proud to own "zeniths" cracked or not lol.


----------



## theunbanabletexanlives

Did I win the " baller raffle" ?


----------



## 509Rider

BIG RED said:


> Ya it's your fault. I'm sure the guy who mounted your tires fucked the seal which put to much stress on the barrel and that's why it cracked.
> 
> And you should have just been proud to own "zeniths" cracked or not lol.


Ya I was pretty lucky lol


----------



## ars!n

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> *QFT*
> 
> I never really seen any complaints about JD before I bought wheels. A lil shit talking but nothing major like now. Id see pics of wheels being done every so often on his topics so I thought dude was ok. I see people saying "well everyone was warned or told" but there was never an actual topic stating not to buy from him etc etc. like this one after many people where burned. Me included.


thats why so many people are upset with the MOD that was deleting shit. He's finished. No way you can owe that much money and make a come back. It is what it is. Luckily there's still some stand up dealers on here


----------



## scooby

509Rider said:


> Ya when my wheels cracked all he did was blame me and all the nutriders talked shit, maybe my shit was chinas


 yeah they were......what ive been noticing is everyone still wants top dollar for anything with the zenith name. So if i had chinas with a zenith name on them id sell em too and take a loss but id be selling them for china price. 

its like buying a fake adex and trying to get rid of it for adex price, or finding out your stamped daytons are boulavards and still wanting top dollar. WTF? fake shit is fake shit No matter how PRETTY a fake rolex looks brand new, after any use you will see failure.


----------



## NINJA

You guys ain't gonna believe this shit, my wife calls me on Saturday and tells me that FedEx left a note on the door saying they tried to deliver something that required a signature. Long story short, she went to FedEx today to pick up the package and what was it??????? A 3rd fucking wheel!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REV. chuck

it would be hilarious if someone removed the "not" out of this topic title


----------



## donz67

NINJA said:


> You guys ain't gonna believe this shit, my wife calls me on Saturday and tells me that FedEx left a note on the door saying they tried to deliver something that required a signature. Long story short, she went to FedEx today to pick up the package and what was it??????? A 3rd fucking wheel!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsupics or it didnt happen....lol..... hey man how long were you waiting??


----------



## NINJA

donz67 said:


> :thumbsupics or it didnt happen....lol..... hey man how long were you waiting??


I'll post up a pic after my wife sends it to me hopefully tomorrow. Trust me, it happened. Ordered back in May, got the first 2 after Christmas


----------



## 509Rider

So only 3 wheels?


----------



## NINJA

509Rider said:


> So only 3 wheels?


:yessad:


----------



## harborareaPhil

come on lucky #4.......

:facepalm:


----------



## 509Rider

Wtf lol


----------



## rivman

You're almost there bro!

Lol


----------



## NINJA

harborareaPhil said:


> come on lucky #4.......
> 
> :facepalm:





509Rider said:


> Wtf lol






rivman said:


> You're almost there bro!
> 
> Lol



You guys ain't bullshittin


----------



## REV. chuck

NINJA said:


> You guys ain't bullshittin


i need another 14 inch china 

wanna sell one?


----------



## BIG RED

NINJA said:


> :yessad:


You can build a trike now :banghead:


----------



## donz67

509Rider said:


> So only 3 wheels?


he's still beatin me, 3 to zero.....lol...:drama:


----------



## donz67

NINJA said:


> You guys ain't gonna believe this shit, my wife calls me on Saturday and tells me that FedEx left a note on the door saying they tried to deliver something that required a signature. Long story short, she went to FedEx today to pick up the package and what was it??????? A 3rd fucking wheel!!!!!!!!!!


whats the return address??.....:nicoderm:........the old shop?


----------



## MR.59

HOPE YOU SEE THE 4TH RIM!


----------



## donz67

MR.59 said:


> HOPE YOU SEE THE 4TH RIM!



yeah, lets see that lucky number 4! :x:


----------



## NINJA

MR.59 said:


> HOPE YOU SEE THE 4TH RIM!





donz67 said:


> yeah, lets see that lucky number 4! :x:


Yea but when it comes to luck, mines about as good as JD's at the casino


----------



## Jack Tripper

MD64IMP said:


> I know you reading this JD....put down that Quad Burger from Jack n crack and get at me..last thing you need is more food.. I want my money...my KO's..something..at least call me and tell me to go f**k myself. What a fall down loser you are. I GOT STRAIGHT JACKED BY JD!! Lol. I feel sorry for your kids. They see what you do and know youre a f**k up..i hope they have enough respect for themselves to rise up above your twisted morals and better themselves in their own lives in the future..all 10 of them. If you have personal issues go get help..make good on your word..at least call the people who were wronged and offer an apology..not excusss..be a man.


Are you the gentleman who was going to buy his car?


----------



## MD64IMP

Jack Tripper said:


> Are you the gentleman who was going to buy his car?


No..just another satisfied customer. Lol


----------



## Jack Tripper

MD64IMP said:


> No..just another satisfied customer. Lol


At least you are keeping a sense of humor. Good for the soul.


----------



## SNOOTY FOX

Yeah


----------



## NINJA

donz67 said:


> :thumbsupics or it didnt happen....lol..... hey man how long were you waiting??


Here ya go


----------



## donz67

NINJA said:


> Here ya go


NICE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SICKTOON

*Family Hustle*

I bought 10 set of rims from him and he still burned me on a set of 13s,trip on this ,10 monhs ago I took a set of rims back for service(the gold faded on the spokes)I told him to change out for chrome spokes,never saw my wheels again,thought I was special,ha,ha......damn its a cold world out there........C


----------



## harborareaPhil

guess it doesn't matter who you are......

sup toons


----------



## rivman

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMM!!

EVEN CARTOON GOT TOOK!:shocked:


----------



## payfred

Damn I just noticed this topic got pinned LOL its a sticky now


----------



## drasticbean

STICY SITUATION.....


----------



## lowdeville

rivman said:


> DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMM!!
> 
> EVEN CARTOON GOT TOOK!:shocked:


at least we know JD doesn't discriminate.....:happysad:


----------



## rivman

lowdeville said:


> at least we know JD doesn't discriminate.....:happysad:


:yessad:


----------



## Fonzoh

:facepalm:


----------



## Envious Touch

payfred said:


> Damn I just noticed this topic got pinned LOL its a sticky now


JD's on top with me! :h5:








:rimshot:


----------



## soldierboy

SICKTOON said:


> I bought 10 set of rims from him and he still burned me on a set of 13s,trip on this ,10 monhs ago I took a set of rims back for service(the gold faded on the spokes)I told him to change out for chrome spokes,never saw my wheels again,thought I was special,ha,ha......damn its a cold world out there........C


what a dirt bag he probably gave your rims to some other customer


----------



## ars!n

Envious Touch said:


> JD's on top with me! :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rimshot:


Not even close :rofl: You still have a good rep on the site. I wouldn't even admitt to mowing that fools lawn at this point.


----------



## Capone1

dam and i was going to buy some rims from these fucker thanks for this post..... mr capone sd


----------



## BIG RED

Pinned not bad. Would be nice if the topic title was changed back as well.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

I see some of the hommies' (who shall remain unnamaed) Zenith wheels begin to rust. 

:facepalm:


----------



## payfred

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I see some of the hommies' (who shall remain unnamaed) Zenith wheels begin to rust.
> 
> :facepalm:


----------



## CoupeDTS

BIG RED said:


> Pinned not bad. Would be nice if the topic title was changed back as well.


----------



## BIG RED

If I was not lazy I'd post a picture of a cookie for you ^^^^ :rofl:


----------



## Noregrets

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/327878-beware-guy.html


----------



## ragtopman63

is this jd new screen name. (noregrets)


----------



## NINJA

Ok, like I said I got my third wheel and still looking for my 4th. I did a little digging today and I now know where the 3rd wheel was shipped from. So, JD I'm sure you check in here to see what's going on and now I know where you are. It might be a good idea that you get me my wheel or some cash to cover that wheel. I'm sure that wheel or cash would be cheaper than moving again. 

FYI the location is nowhere anybody else has suggested in any of the topics


----------



## MD64IMP

JD!! Wheres my money!! Lol LOSER!! How is it youre such a punk you have all these people after you for money. I mean you got to be a total scumbag to have this going on! Call me! I'd love to hear what creative excuse you have conjured up. Lol


----------



## ragtopman63

Ninja why are you having any consideration for this fuchen loser why don't you just post that address so people get a hold of him


----------



## BIG RED

ragtopman63 said:


> Ninja why are you having any consideration for this fuchen loser why don't you just post that address so people get a hold of him


Cause that's how lil works. It's the whole look at me syndrom.


----------



## NINJA

BIG RED said:


> Cause that's how lil works. It's the whole look at me syndrom.


No, it's more like I now have info on him and I'm trying one last way to get what's owed to me


----------



## donz67

NINJA said:


> No, it's more like I now have info on him and I'm trying one last way to get what's owed to me


i would do the same thing......its pretty much every man for himself at this point. we're all desperate to get whats owed to us. even if it means withholding information. i doubt anyone in his shoes would give up JD's location.


----------



## BIG RED

NINJA said:


> No, it's more like I now have info on him and I'm trying one last way to get what's owed to me


I get what you are saying but why put it out there that you may know where he is at if you are not willing to share the info?

I for one hope you get that last wheel atleast one person put of this gets what he paid for. 

But is it really nessasary to go with a hey look at me post then not be willing to share. I could give a fuck in the long run I myself saw shot from way before the shit storm to know not to buy from this guy and want to see someone get there cash or wheels which I think you could get to the moon easier at this point.


----------



## NINJA

BIG RED said:


> I get what you are saying but why put it out there that you may know where he is at if you are not willing to share the info?
> 
> I for one hope you get that last wheel atleast one person put of this gets what he paid for.
> 
> But is it really nessasary to go with a hey look at me post then not be willing to share. I could give a fuck in the long run I myself saw shot from way before the shit storm to know not to buy from this guy and want to see someone get there cash or wheels which I think you could get to the moon easier at this point.


It wasn't a "hey look at me post" Did I say "hey I have JD's whereabout if somebody wants it get at me" or "Pay me and you can have his info"? No, I didn't. My post was a message to JD that I know where he is so he's not hiding as well as he thinks he is, because I'm sure he comes in here from time to time to see how close people are to finding him or whatever reason.


----------



## Big Hollywood

:drama:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

CoupeDTS said:


>


:h5:


----------



## harborareaPhil

very doubtful the address is good....

he can't be that stupid....


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

NINJA said:


> Ok, like I said I got my third wheel and still looking for my 4th. I did a little digging today and I now know where the 3rd wheel was shipped from. So, JD I'm sure you check in here to see what's going on and now I know where you are. It might be a good idea that you get me my wheel or some cash to cover that wheel. I'm sure that wheel or cash would be cheaper than moving again.
> 
> FYI the location is nowhere anybody else has suggested in any of the topics


you know you can ship anything with a fake addy. right? i mean if he did ship one wheel you think he cares if they return it to sender if u were not to recieve it ?doubt it and he knows that we know where hes at .....


----------



## NINJA

harborareaPhil said:


> very doubtful the address is good....
> 
> he can't be that stupid....





orientalmontecarlo said:


> you know you can ship anything with a fake addy. right? i mean if he did ship one wheel you think he cares if they return it to sender if u were not to recieve it ?doubt it and he knows that we know where hes at .....


not saying I have the address, but I do however have the City which narrows it down more than before. And that info isn't from the label


----------



## donz67

did anyone offer you some money for your info ninja??...just wonderinguffin:


----------



## NINJA

donz67 said:


> did anyone offer you some money for your info ninja??...just wonderinguffin:


Not at all


----------



## Envious Touch

NINJA said:


> Not at all


Why u causing problems NINJA :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

Envious Touch said:


> Why u causing problems NINJA :biggrin:


:ninja:


----------



## [email protected]

NINJA said:


> Here ya go


 hey ninja are thoes rims of the hub kooks like its more to one side than the other homie


----------



## DanielDucati

[email protected] said:


> hey ninja are thoes rims of the hub kooks like its more to one side than the other homie


Its the camera effect....the dish is oval too from the effect......but I did notice the top right wheel has the front spokes overlapping differently than the other two......just pointing out the obvious....


----------



## MR.59

DanielDucati said:


> Its the camera effect....the dish is oval too from the effect......but I did notice the top right wheel has the front spokes overlapping differently than the other two......just pointing out the obvious....


looks like a different hole patten


----------



## donz67

and the plot thickens.....:drama:


----------



## NINJA

No worries, when I'm done I will have a 4th wheel, they will be built 100% correct, and NONE of them will have "Zenith" on them

Fuck JD and Fuck Zenith!!!!! You would think that with all his gambling issues he would have moved as far away from legal gambling as he could, not closer!


----------



## [email protected]

Damn homie fuck that puto


----------



## 48221

NINJA said:


> No worries, when I'm done I will have a 4th wheel, they will be built 100% correct, and NONE of them will have "Zenith" on them
> 
> Fuck JD and Fuck Zenith!!!!! You would think that with all his gambling issues he would have moved as far away from legal gambling as he could, not closer!





[email protected] said:


> Damn homie fuck that puto



Careful, you might get banned from JD's homies.


----------



## ars!n

EBAY said:


> Careful, you might get banned from JD's homies.


qft hno: Can't talk about the FRAUD Father :rofl:


----------



## 48221

ars!n said:


> qft hno: Can't talk about the FRAUD Father :rofl:


:rimshot:


----------



## Mr Jigsaw

:drama:


----------



## MR.59

NINJA said:


> No worries, when I'm done I will have a 4th wheel, they will be built 100% correct, and NONE of them will have "Zenith" on them
> 
> Fuck JD and Fuck Zenith!!!!! You would think that with all his gambling issues he would have moved as far away from legal gambling as he could, not closer!


VEGAS???!!


----------



## NINJA

MR.59 said:


> VEGAS???!!


:nicoderm:


----------



## donz67

MR.59 said:


> VEGAS???!!


last i heard, he was in colorado....im sure nobody will confirm that......it doesnt really matter where he is though:drama:


----------



## El raton

Me and my homie bought 2 sets to a guy named pat wheels last Sunday at a swap meet in glendale az strait lase and croselaze 72s they look clean


----------



## THESITUATION

Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## ernie

where is this jd? there is a jd out here in the inland empire. he posted rims on craiglist. the hookup jd. he posted in san bernardino but has a riverside number.


----------



## pat marchisset

Hi, this is Pat. Thank you very much we appreciate the feedback..Give me a ring, lets sell some wheels!


----------



## NINJA

:uh:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

EBAY said:


> Careful, you might get banned from JD's homies.


irony


----------



## no games 62 63

28 PAGES SO FAR ON THIS CAT,JD.WOW!!WELL,I KNOW IT'S HARD TO RUN A BUSINESS AND TRY TO MAKE EVERYONE HAPPY,WE CAN'T ALL BAT A 100% BUT DAMN!!,FROM SOO MANY PEOPLE CLAIMING TO BE BURNT BY THIS GUY(AND I'M NOT SAYIN' IT DID OR DIDN'T HAPPEN).I DON'T KNOW HIM AND I HAVE NEVER DEALT WITH HIM,BUT FROM WHAT IT SOUNDS LIKE TO ME, HE REALLY SHOULD'VE TRIED TO COME CORRECT TO THOSE CLIENTS THAT ARE ON HERR NOW,THAT AREN'T TOO HAPPY WITH HIM,BEFORE IT GOT TO THIS POINT.WE TRY VERY HARD TO SATISFY OUR CLIENTS,AS DO ALOT OF OTHER VENDORS ON L I L,WE KNOW WE ARE NOT PERFECT AND ALL TRANSACTIONS DON'T WORK OUT AS SMOOTHLY AS OTHERS OR AS EASILY AS WE'D LIKE THEM TO GO,BUT WE GOTTA TRY TO WORK WITH WHAT WE GOT AND NOT BE TAKING PEOPLE'S FUNDS AND NOT PRODUCING PRODUCT,WHETHER YOU WORK HARD FOR YOUR MONEY OR NOT,IT'S STILL YOUR MONEY..AGAIN,I'M NOT TRYN TO TALK TRASH ABOUT SOMEONE I DON'T KNOW,I'M JUST POSTING THIS COMMENT IN HOPES THAT IT DOESN'T AFFECT OTHER HONEST VENDORS THAT POST HERE ON L I L ,I'VE DEALT WITH MANY INDIVIDUALS AND VENDORS ON HERE,MANY WHO HAVE BECOME FRIENDS OUTSIDE OF BUSINESS,CONTRARY TO COMMON BELIEF,WE'RE NOT ALL BALLIN',WE JUS TRYIN' TO PAY THE BILLS AND PUSH THIS LOWRIDING DREAM FORWARD,THANKS FOR YOUR TYME,PEACE N RESPECT...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

no games 62 63 said:


> 28 PAGES SO FAR ON THIS CAT,JD.WOW!!WELL,I KNOW IT'S HARD TO RUN A BUSINESS AND TRY TO MAKE EVERYONE HAPPY,WE CAN'T ALL BAT A 100% BUT DAMN!!,FROM SOO MANY PEOPLE CLAIMING TO BE BURNT BY THIS GUY(AND I'M NOT SAYIN' IT DID OR DIDN'T HAPPEN).I DON'T KNOW HIM AND I HAVE NEVER DEALT WITH HIM,BUT FROM WHAT IT SOUNDS LIKE TO ME, HE REALLY SHOULD'VE TRIED TO COME CORRECT TO THOSE CLIENTS THAT ARE ON HERR NOW,THAT AREN'T TOO HAPPY WITH HIM,BEFORE IT GOT TO THIS POINT.WE TRY VERY HARD TO SATISFY OUR CLIENTS,AS DO ALOT OF OTHER VENDORS ON L I L,WE KNOW WE ARE NOT PERFECT AND ALL TRANSACTIONS DON'T WORK OUT AS SMOOTHLY AS OTHERS OR AS EASILY AS WE'D LIKE THEM TO GO,BUT WE GOTTA TRY TO WORK WITH WHAT WE GOT AND NOT BE TAKING PEOPLE'S FUNDS AND NOT PRODUCING PRODUCT,WHETHER YOU WORK HARD FOR YOUR MONEY OR NOT,IT'S STILL YOUR MONEY..AGAIN,I'M NOT TRYN TO TALK TRASH ABOUT SOMEONE I DON'T KNOW,I'M JUST POSTING THIS COMMENT IN HOPES THAT IT DOESN'T AFFECT OTHER HONEST VENDORS THAT POST HERE ON L I L ,I'VE DEALT WITH MANY INDIVIDUALS AND VENDORS ON HERE,MANY WHO HAVE BECOME FRIENDS OUTSIDE OF BUSINESS,CONTRARY TO COMMON BELIEF,WE'RE NOT ALL BALLIN',WE JUS TRYIN' TO PAY THE BILLS AND PUSH THIS LOWRIDING DREAM FORWARD,THANKS FOR YOUR TYME,PEACE N RESPECT...



*OH IT HAPPEN HOMIE.. HE FUCKED ME AND MY HOMIE REAL GOOD.

IT'S ALL GOOD THO... WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND!

ONE OF THESE DAYS,MONTHS OR YEARS WE'LL CATCH UP WITH HIM AND WE DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT EXCUSES OR FAMILY.
JUST LIKE HE DIDN'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT OURS!!!!! THE SAD PART IS I THOUGHT ME AND HIM WAS BETTER THAN THAT.*


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

shiiiiiiittttttttt, thats all bad, good luc


----------



## DJLATIN

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *OH IT HAPPEN HOMIE.. HE FUCKED ME AND MY HOMIE REAL GOOD.
> 
> IT'S ALL GOOD THO... WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND!
> 
> ONE OF THESE DAYS,MONTHS OR YEARS WE'LL CATCH UP WITH HIM AND WE DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT EXCUSES OR FAMILY.
> JUST LIKE HE DIDN'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT OURS!!!!! THE SAD PART IS I THOUGHT ME AND HIM WAS BETTER THAN THAT.*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

TTT


----------



## TOPPLESS86

:drama:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

DAM FEEL BAD FOR EVERYBODY , IF THAT WAS ME IN THAT SITUATION I WOULD TAKE FLIGHT ON THAT FOOL AT CARSHOWS ,MALLS, STREETH, EVEN IF HE WAS SITTING NEXT TO ME IN FUCKING PUBLIC TOILET, MAKE HIS ASS EAT SOME GOOD SHIT!!!! KEEP UR HEAD UP LOWRIDERS!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

FOR THOSE WHO WANT GOLD ON THEIR DAYTONS, CAN U JUST BUY SOME FADED ONES AND GET THEM DONE UP, I BOUGHT SOME CHROME RIMS FROM "G's tire and wheels ,think thats their name, good price, THEY HAD REDONE THE SET I GOT!!!!!


----------



## Gatos94

Whats really sad is that this vato is involving his son in on this bullshit! JD should be a man and not get anyone else involved with his bullshit! Its only a matter of time when he will have to face the music.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> FOR THOSE WHO WANT GOLD ON THEIR DAYTONS, CAN U JUST BUY SOME FADED ONES AND GET THEM DONE UP, I BOUGHT SOME CHROME RIMS FROM "G's tire and wheels ,think thats their name, good price, THEY HAD REDONE THE SET I GOT!!!!!


Any pics?


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

i willl get a pic on here to show the crome rims i got for a great price!!!


----------



## savage1_253

I havent checked in on here in a min, but after going thru and reading some of these posts, for all the people lickin jd's sack on the cheer sqaud tryin to convince people this isnt real and he alledgedly took a lot of peoples money here ya go i was 1 of the 4 sets with phillip_ndrsn that never got nothing, 1 guy outta 4 got his shit. And for the people who are gonna say "quit cryin" I aint cryin or else i woulda been here every day or every week sayin "wheres my wheels" im not no thieving little bitch that lives day to day like jd so im not stressed over it, just stating the truth, if you order wheels from this punk you won't get them.


----------



## rolldawg213




----------



## sicvee

that cat got me for a year went bank and forth with his son even went to his house ...4 g's the thing how i got my money back i paid this asshole with a creidt card and filed a fraud on this cat ...this guy was up north last time i heard the irony is he is by campbell ...i hope he get his and his son ...they say dont wish bad on people but fuck them


----------



## milton6599

In matter of fact I bought my wheels from his ass 2 years ago. Cash UP FRONT and I'm still haven't received my adapters, knock-offs and hammer!!

JD if you read this holler at me. 773 876 1853 
Real Talk.


----------



## KAKALAK

Seems like u guys got hustled hard ......... oh the irony


----------



## lone star

Quit hating bro, its those dam engravers that take forever


----------



## Low06

Fuck tha puto dj of hustle


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

lone star said:


> Quit hating bro, its those dam engravers that take forever


Making Money?


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

Word on da streets is JD anda de pistolero






con el Chapito


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

savage1_253 said:


> I havent checked in on here in a min, but after going thru and reading some of these posts, for all the people lickin jd's sack on the cheer sqaud tryin to convince people this isnt real and he alledgedly took a lot of peoples money here ya go i was 1 of the 4 sets with phillip_ndrsn that never got nothing, 1 guy outta 4 got his shit. And for the people who are gonna say "quit cryin" I aint cryin or else i woulda been here every day or every week sayin "wheres my wheels" im not no thieving little bitch that lives day to day like jd so im not stressed over it, just stating the truth, if you order wheels from this punk you won't get them.
> View attachment 495006


i aint been on here in a minute. but please believe this fool will get his. he cant show his face on any scene, and for the dude thatt made the comment about his son.....shit that fool knew exactly what he was doin too........so fuck his son too.........he took our money just like jd did


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

phillip_ndrsn said:


> i aint been on here in a minute. but please believe this fool will get his. he cant show his face on any scene, and for the dude thatt made the comment about his son.....shit that fool knew exactly what he was doin too........so fuck his son too.........he took our money just like jd did


Hope you get em phill


----------



## lone star

it wasnt his fault it was the dam machinists!


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

lone star said:


> it wasnt his fault it was the dam machinists!


hahahahah, this guy


----------



## lone star

The engravers fucked it all up


----------



## 48221

lone star said:


> Quit hating bro, its those dam engravers that take forever





lone star said:


> it wasnt his fault it was the dam machinists!





lone star said:


> The engravers fucked it all up



Things that Nicky would say? :rimshot:


----------



## Cali4Lyf

AInt nobody found out where he's sleeping yet??:dunno:


----------



## 509 Hood Niggahz

EBAY said:


> Things that Nicky would say? :rimshot:


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## groupebks

i take this guy dont give a shit about any one or being a business man fucking good people out of money ill let my club know GROUPE CAR CLUB THAT WE AINT BUYING SHIT FROM HIM .....


----------



## Backhand

Jd is watching


----------



## BIG RED

Backhand said:


> Jd is watching


Hustle Harder.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

lone star said:


> The engravers fucked it all up


aye its all hernans fault


----------



## My Dad

Oh man this guy is gonna get it when it catches up to him... MORE THAN ONCE!! :roflmao:


----------



## B_A_RIDER

phillip_ndrsn said:


> I got burned for over 5g's. I paid in full for 4 sets on may 14 2011. I recieved 1 set of rims & now I cant get a hold of them. I have left numerous text messages, a few emails, and numerous voicemails. Layitlow homies........you have been warned. Anyone else that got ripped off by these fuckin lames please post your situation.


id like to be a fly on the wall when you catch up to him BIG homie :drama:


----------



## Low06

Me2 tha puto no tiene huevos para dar lacara


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

B_A_RIDER said:


> id like to be a fly on the wall when you catch up to him BIG homie :drama:


One day fam


----------



## DanielDucati

Cali4Lyf said:


> AInt nobody found out where he's sleeping yet??:dunno:


last text tracking triangulation(Oct'2012)from his cell phone was in Yreka,Ca......... between cedar and oak street and fairchild and discovery....


----------



## lone one

DanielDucati said:


> last text tracking triangulation(Oct'2012)from his cell phone was in Yreka,Ca......... between cedar and oak street and fairchild and discovery....


here fishy fish :guns:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

*FUUCK JD....:guns: PUNK ASS ***** TRIED TO STOP MY SHINE BUT GOD IS GOOD AND HE BLESSED ME WITH SOME ALL GOLD DAYTONS DOUBLE STAMP!
JD FUCKED ME OUTTA SOME ALL GOLD Z'S! HIS DAY GONNA COME AROUND TRUST ME HE SLOPPY WITH HIS MOVES. MY BOY IS STILL ON HIM AFTER A 10G LOST.
TELL UR WIFE I SAID HAPPY NEW YEARS AND IT'S SAD THAT SHE MARRIED A DOPE HEAD...*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:shocked:


----------



## NINJA

Need to add Envious Touch to the list of people NOT to buy from. Another scammer just like JD


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

I'm gonna leave this here 724-296-8107


----------



## just_a-doodz

Funny how people have been warning folks about this shit for Y E A R S and most of you idiots DONT LISTEN.

You deserve to get burned.


----------



## MinieMe209

Jd's coo peeps,

Just ordered some rims from him, 

They'll be coming in as soon as his engraver follows through :yes:. .


----------



## BIGTITO64

Haha 
Keep us posted


----------



## BIGTITO64

Haha 
Keep us posted


----------



## DJLATIN

JD how much for some triple gold stamped '06 frame swapped training day monte carlo divynne '51 bomb any rust wheels?


----------



## ROBLEDO

REMEMBER JD SAID HUSTLE HARDER.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

ROBLEDO said:


> REMEMBER JD SAID HUSTLE HARDER.


shca ******


----------



## MinieMe209

ONE8SEVEN said:


> shca ******


Robledo=JD's older brother. .


----------



## ROBLEDO

ONE8SEVEN said:


> shca ******


i talked to JD earlier and he said, remember i said fucc canaduh. :rimshot::roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO

MinieMe209 said:


> Robledo=JD's older brother. .


weak sauce you dairy queen ******. :rimshot:


----------



## MinieMe209

ROBLEDO said:


> weak sauce you dairy queen ******. :rimshot:


Gotta take it easy on you,

I hear elderly abuse is just as bad as child abuse :dunno:?


----------



## ROBLEDO

MinieMe209 said:


> Gotta take it easy on you,
> 
> I hear elderly abuse is just as bad as child abuse :dunno:?


break that shit down then!:roflmao:


----------



## 14ROMEO

Wait so my wheels aren't coming?


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

14ROMEO said:


> Wait so my wheels aren't coming?


aye hope you played the lottery carnal, you got a better chance winning it then your wheels showing up.

if you wanna piss away money, send it to me.


----------



## 14ROMEO

Nah I'm just [email protected] with everyone. He gave me quotes but after the bank deposit shit and researching him I decided against him. Which sucks bc I wanted color matched croslaced too but at least I still have my loot


----------



## jesseosuna

:drama:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

If you gonna deal wit JD, make sure you know where he lives, just saying things ain't changed a bit homies, he almost got killed in Texas.


----------



## nisra

Just got my rims from JD. Great guy to buy from :thumbsup:


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop

damn this guy still getting people?? fuck he got me for some rims like 3-4 years ago like 1800 n some change...lol I know I haven't forgot that name....fuck the money n the rims now. I already sold my impala fighting cases being in and out the last few years n lawyer bullshit. I wouldn't mind getting close to him in person. I will one day.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

wow, looks like i should of kept the set i had as they were collectors items by now...


----------



## MUFASA

MinieMe209 said:


> Gotta take it easy on you,
> 
> I hear elderly abuse is just as bad as child abuse :dunno:?


:roflmao: BUT IM STILL PISSED CUZ WE AINT GOT PAID !!!!


----------



## MinieMe209

MUFASA said:


> :roflmao: BUT IM STILL PISSED CUZ WE AINT GOT PAID !!!!


YOU GOT PAID THIS PAST FRIDAY !!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

I owe a lot of you an apology, because of what you had to say about JD, I knew he wasn't good news but I had no idea what a lot of you were talking about until this weekend when the zenith/hustle harder old thread appeared and Pat and I both reviewed it, neither one of us had any idea. What he did was take some authentic pictures of our old shop, made it look like his, stole a bunch of good sets and sat on them for awhile and as we moved locations and sold the company, he worked through Craig irvine who took over with the old phone# then Coker came in and no longer gave him the time of day. In the meantime he was selling you guys all the good sets of Zeniths that he had taken to earn your trust, when they were gone he was having one of his garage buddies build for him, which the rust issues were apparently enough to put him in the hole, so he ripped you off and bailed. Ok now, I get it, but I feel with group effort we can all work together and try to find him.


----------



## BIG RED

^^^^^ This is why I've said from the beginning Zeus wire wheels should have never mentioned a association with the name Zenith even though you may have owned the name at the time.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BIG RED said:


> ^^^^^ This is why I've said from the beginning Zeus wire wheels should have never mentioned a association with the name Zenith even though you may have owned the name at the time.


 and now after reading all that, I see exactly what you meant and I thank you.


----------



## Ahhwataday

87cuttlashopper said:


> If you gonna deal wit JD, make sure you know where he lives, just saying things ain't changed a bit homies, he almost got killed in Texas.


Almost? somebody scared to pull the trigger? Send his ass to VA and let him fuck somebody over


----------



## Ahhwataday

BIG RED said:


> ^^^^^ This is why I've said from the beginning Zeus wire wheels should have never mentioned a association with the name Zenith even though you may have owned the name at the time.


I agree. I havent been into this whole thread but when I saw that shit I closed the window


----------



## BIG RED

Tami said:


> and now after reading all that, I see exactly what you meant and I thank you.


No need for any thanks but people thought I was just trying to be a dick and stir the pot which I was not. 

It is a shame how many people got fucked.


----------



## plague

He didnt steal 4. Years of wheels from you guys all them sets


----------



## Lowrider19

Tami and Pat left in 2008,way before JD started ripping people off........some of his stash of stuff has been been coming up for sale recently on here,though. If you find the thread for "Zenith of California" you'll see pics of some of his buddies. They now use the name. I'll shutup before I get banned.


----------



## plague

Its funny my post I made was erased, well I guess I know why


----------



## Lowrider19

I saw it last night,i'm surprised mine is still there.


----------



## plague

Well nothing else to say


----------



## Tami at Zeus

plague said:


> He didnt steal 4. Years of wheels from you guys all them sets


 I didn't know you were there?? And that is not what was said. I stated he sold enough of the stolen sets to give himself a good trustworthy reputation, and then he was having someone else build for him, that is information I found out recently. Obv something went wrong and he stole money from people and ducked out. I just didn't know how bad it had gotten out of hand til I read all the threads.


----------



## plague

Has nothin to do with the vic guy I have no connection with him. I dont know what you talkin bout .I know my post got erased and what you just know I knew for years. But if you guys been around for so long people know whos doing what or just choose to look the other way. Im done speaking on it. I have knowledge of anything.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

plague said:


> Has nothin to do with the vic guy I have no connection with him. I dont know what you talkin bout .I know my post got erased and what you just know I knew for years. But if you guys been around for so long people know whos doing what or just choose to look the other way. Im done speaking on it. I have knowledge of anything.


 sorry about the error, and you know the thing is if I would of been around, I'm not the type to turn my back and look the other way, but because of the no compete order, pat went into the field of hot rods and refurbishing, a TOTALY different world than the lowrider world, but he had no choice and as for me, I went back into veterinary work for awhile, but not until recently did I even know LIL existed, no clue why, but I still can't figure out how he got away with all that for so long?.....?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Tami said:


> and now after reading all that, I see exactly what you meant and I thank you.


Years later and the new company finally acknowledges what was going on with their old stock all these years. Hopefully now you see why us "monkeys" as I was referred to in your topic, have put the word out among lowriders not to mess with Z............ Wheels. It's not hate, it's looking out for our own against "them".


----------



## Hydrohype

87cuttlashopper said:


> If you gonna deal wit JD, make sure you know where he lives, just saying things ain't changed a bit homies, he almost got killed in Texas.


anyone who makes a living out of burning lowrider's should meat with an unfortunate accident (ON PURPOSE) for all the world to see!


----------



## MEGAKRON

nisra said:


> Just got my rims from JD. Great guy to buy from :thumbsup:


This him?


----------



## Lowrider19

Sounds like him.....and this.....


----------



## Tami at Zeus

A little deja vu, watching this video, it was filmed in 2008 a lil after Coker had already taken ownership !!!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

So, this "Original Zenith Wire Wheel: guy is good to buy from then...???

i dont want to stir shit up, just want a quality set of wheels without getting burned...

i bought a set when JD was making them and didnt get burned and i regrettably sold them... oh well...


----------



## MR.59

Lowrider19 said:


> Sounds like him.....and this.....


on a side note
MR CHOKER, BOASTING "THESE TIRES WERE MADE FOR LOWRIDERS" A STATMENT HE WOULD LATER DENY,,,,,,,,,,,,, WHEN THEY STARTED FALLING APART, AND BUBBLE UP 
NICE THIS IS ALL ONTAPE TO HAVE THIS "ON RECORD"


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> damn 11 kids? put them to work building wheels :dunno:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## King of the Burbz

PayPal sent...


----------



## Lowrider19

This his car? It's in NC for sale or trade.........


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:barf:


----------



## Lowrider19

I don't think it's his,looking at it closer......looks like a copy......his patterns went down through the taillights.


----------



## 562KUSTOMS

no thats not his old car i sold that car before he fucken stold our money !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

562KUSTOMS said:


> no thats not his old car i sold that car before he fucken stold our money !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Low06

Fuck tha puto jd


----------



## donz67

nobody seen that dude yet? he must be hiding well. i bet he grew a big-ass beard n shit..


----------



## Blvd Riders

I FOUND JD
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/767682-i-found-jd.html


----------

